# The end of deer season helpline and counselling Thread #54



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

I know it's a sad time.......we are here to help.......


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> I know it's a sad time.......we are here to help.......



Where's da video midget?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's da video midget?



That's what I was wonderin'!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> That's what I was wonderin'!



You gotta scuse him, he has to use binoculars just to see his keyboard.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

I left it somewhere on youtube...... Forgot where I put it


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2013)

I got your song right here cause Lord knows I wish my son had listened to the things I've tried to tell him in the last year.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I got your song right here cause Lord knows I wish my son had listened to the things I've tried to tell him in the last year.



Great choice!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I got your song right here cause Lord knows I wish my son had listened to the things I've tried to tell him in the last year.



Men don't listen to womenz, ain't you figured that one out yet?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 15, 2013)

I be the last of the generation that understands what it is to be a simple man.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I be the last of the generation that understands what it is to be a simple man.



Well then how bout answerin that simple question I posed to you on the now  closed thread...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll simply


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

I need some more Apple Mixed drink..........


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Men don't listen to womenz, ain't you figured that one out yet?



Yeah but your mama don't count. 

It's a LAW, you have to do what your mama sez. 

It's true. I've seen it. 




kaintuckee said:


> I need some more Apple Mixed drink..........



I need a GALLON of the XXX right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah but your mama don't count.
> 
> It's a LAW, you have to do what your mama sez.
> 
> It's true. I've seen it.



Me and a bunch of others missed that memo.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah but your mama don't count.
> 
> It's a LAW, you have to do what your mama sez.
> 
> ...



That ought to take care of any problems you have.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2013)

and there was great sadness throughout the land..... I didn't see a deer, or anything even closely resembling a deer today.

I think Timmay and i need to go wage war on rabbits this weekend.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> and there was great sadness throughout the land..... I didn't see a deer, or anything even closely resembling a deer today.
> 
> I think Timmay and i need to go wage war on rabbits this weekend.



 Sounds like an excellent idea!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Sounds like an excellent idea!!!



Not kidding. Something needs to die. You up for it?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 15, 2013)

I am a lean mean deer killen machine, well maybe 1 outa three of them statements. LoLs I need help! Sunset  on the 15ty, I will need help....... Some say I need it now. I will post in here more now if that is O K, Thanks for hearing me out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I am a lean mean deer killen machine, well maybe 1 outa three of them statements. LoLs I need help! Sunset  on the 15ty, I will need help....... Some say I need it now. I will post in here more now if that is O K, Thanks for hearing me out.



I hope your season was better than mine. Didn't see a deer after the 1st week of December. 
Even the hogs went totally nocturnal.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2013)

Saw 3 does in my field this morning, think I might actually go tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 15, 2013)

*Great*



rhbama3 said:


> I hope your season was better than mine. Didn't see a deer after the 1st week of December.
> Even the hogs went totally nocturnal.



The grandson and I where the stuff. We both tagged out & I killed about 10 to 14 hogs. Killed 2 hogs the last weekend. We seen deer til the end of the season. You can check out my album. You will like it!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2013)

Evening youngins. Getting ready for another night of freezing rain. Bet it aint doing this in SOWEGA.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins. Getting ready for another night of freezing rain. Bet it aint doing this in SOWEGA.





Well it sho ain't doing it in the MON . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2013)

Just prowling around.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well it sho ain't doing it in the MON . . .



Wish I was there or anywhere south. Time for some hot cider.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins. Getting ready for another night of freezing rain. Bet it aint doing this in SOWEGA.



Nope. The biting bugs are enjoying it too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. The biting bugs are enjoying it too.



Hopefully I will bring some cooler weather in February. At least enought to make Brother no-shoulders to be in the ground.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Night everybody!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Night everybody!


schweet drweams!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2013)

<--------Late nite snack!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 710537



 looks like one of the kids from South Park!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2013)

Rain rain rain.   It sure is coming down this morning.  But a warm cup of hot coffee sure tastes good.   Anyone want a cup?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

Mernin critters and crittettes.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 16, 2013)

Good morning and Happy Hump Day to you Gobblin and MC.  I had to wait a while on the white screen again.

Yep, I need a couple of cups this morning for sure.  I've got an early meeting with a customer at 7:30 AM today so I gotta get my mojo on the move.

Gobblin, by the way, what kind of clock have you been using lately.  I think that it is running on California time instead of Georgia time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2013)

This is my newest watch


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This is my newest watch



I had a watch band very similar to that round 1974.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 16, 2013)

Gobblin, my late wife gave me one of those watches.  She wanted to know just when I was going to do certain chores.  I just held up my wrist with the watch showing that I was planning on doing it on the next.......MONDAY !!!

See, I still got that thing below!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This is my newest watch


I believe with that watch you are always going to be on time....
Mernin peeps


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> I believe with that watch you are always going to be on time....
> Mernin peeps



Or perpetually late. It doesn't mean "right now" but instead is an acronym for Not On Wednesday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 16, 2013)

OMG !!!!!!!    I saw this thread about a Drunk Chikkin and I just knew that it had to have something to do about our friend, Hankus.  This one was surely something new to me and I never saw it coming, but when I read it, well I probably won't think of chikkin the same way again.  I did think about adding a photo of mine along with some of the rest BUT I don't want to banned today!!!     

Check this out.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=734966


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or perpetually late. It doesn't mean "right now" but instead is an acronym for Not On Wednesday.



Thank you for that clarification........I bet you were once Kang of the trivial pursuit crowd weren't you???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Thank you for that clarification........I bet you were once Kang of the trivial pursuit crowd weren't you???



I ain't never fount nothin trivial bout bein pursued, regardless of what's chasin you.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OMG !!!!!!!    I saw this thread about a Drunk Chikkin and I just knew that it had to have something to do about our friend, Hankus.  This one was surely something new to me and I never saw it coming, but when I read it, well I probably won't think of chikkin the same way again.  I did think about adding a photo of mine along with some of the rest BUT I don't want to banned today!!!
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=734966


Wow.....it beez a wonder it wasn't locked down or that we aren't short a member today.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't never fount nothin trivial bout bein pursued, regardless of what's chasin you.



I was just looking at the drunk chick thread and if one was only chasing me now I'd slow down.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't never fount nothin trivial bout bein pursued, regardless of what's chasin you.



...you just get tired, and I don't like runnin anyways


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Wow.....it beez a wonder it wasn't locked down or that we aren't short a member today.......



you mean like Bobbitized?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I was just looking at the drunk chick thread and if one was only chasing me now I'd slow down.



Reckon who was drunk in that picture...the cheeekun or the person with the camera??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> you mean like Bobbitized?



Ummm....a....yeah, I got nothin


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Y'all have a good hump day....rest of the week is gravy from here. Gotta git....big house is right around the corner.....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Y'all have a good hump day....rest of the week is gravy from here. Gotta git....big house is right around the corner.....



Idjit, everything is right around the corner in Albeeeny.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit, everything is right around the corner in Albeeeny.



I dunno  I do seem to feel a sense of relief for those in the vicinity of the numerical wonders


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 16, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OMG !!!!!!!    I saw this thread about a Drunk Chikkin and I just knew that it had to have something to do about our friend, Hankus.  This one was surely something new to me and I never saw it coming, but when I read it, well I probably won't think of chikkin the same way again.  I did think about adding a photo of mine along with some of the rest BUT I don't want to banned today!!!
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=734966




Hankus, were these your chikkins??????


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2013)

gatorade for me please... stayed up to late last night

mernin dribblerz


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2013)

Morning, sinus' are raw, hurts to swallow, feel like i'm getting sick.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

ok, I'm here.........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2013)

Pay off your debts, save your bullets, seed, chickens, traps, and hope you have an isolated piece of land to live on. Fixin` to be hard times, looks like...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I got your song right here cause Lord knows I wish my son had listened to the things I've tried to tell him in the last year.






Sad, but true Bugsy.   One of my ALL time favorite tunes and band, I shoulda listened more to my parents too, then mebbe, just mebbe, I would of finished college and not been an hourly slave, with basically no skills other than being a idjit.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Pay off your debts, save your bullets, seed, chickens, traps, and hope you have an isolated piece of land to live on. Fixin` to be hard times, looks like...



You been watching the news aint cha
Food Network and Sports. That is all I can watch anymore.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Pay off your debts, save your bullets, seed, chickens, traps, and hope you have an isolated piece of land to live on. Fixin` to be hard times, looks like...






Been debt free for 5 years, 2 boats, 5 vehicles, 4 wheeler, tractor and more land than I can cover !!!!




If you wanna get REAL serious about this, the only thang that will be worth trading, is guns/ammo AND likker !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You been watching the news aint cha
> Food Network and Sports. That is all I can watch anymore.





Maybe 30 minutes worth, in the last 6 months. I don`t care much for tv.  

Just heedin` the advice my onery Grandaddy gave me when I moved out on my own, a looong time ago.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been debt free for 5 years, 2 boats, 5 vehicles, 4 wheeler, tractor and more land than I can cover !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dang, i forgot to add whiskey!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Good Morning from Sludge city!  how y'all be this rainy, muddy morning?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Good Morning from Sludge city!  how y'all be this rainy, muddy morning?


 still dry............


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> still dry............



Yeah yeah, rub it in why dontcha!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah yeah, rub it in why dontcha!





I'd lub to rub it in !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2013)

Moanin kids.....is it wet Wednesday?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd lub to rub it in !!!


Great exfoliant  don't forget da cheekun mask!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids.....is it wet Wednesday?



Mornin Shmoo! That would be the understatement of the month


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Shmoo! That would be the understatement of the month



 Mornin back shmoo, haven't had what you have, but we're spongy down this way


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 16, 2013)

Heewoow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, no more Lance Armstrong thread's for me . . .


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, no more Lance Armstrong thread's for me . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2013)

well i officially got the ax this morning so its my turn to join the unemployed team that Obummer has created!!! hard times are on the way for sure!
couldn't happen at a better time, heat pump died,water heater died and the dryer went out all in the last week!
all i can do now is try to find the bright side/humor in it all and keep pushing forward....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> well i officially got the ax this morning so its my turn to join the unemployed team that Obummer has created!!! hard times are on the way for sure!
> couldn't happen at a better time, heat pump died,water heater died and the dryer went out all in the last week!
> all i can do now is try to find the bright side/humor in it all and keep pushing forward....



Feeling your pain here too. Hate to hear bout all that 

Space heater, boil water on the stove for baths, put a clothes line inside to d dry clothes temp?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Mornin String!

Quack, you should know better 

Shmoo, yeah, spongy, something like that


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> well i officially got the ax this morning so its my turn to join the unemployed team that Obummer has created!!! hard times are on the way for sure!
> couldn't happen at a better time, heat pump died,water heater died and the dryer went out all in the last week!
> all i can do now is try to find the bright side/humor in it all and keep pushing forward....


Dang blood, awful news brother. Hope things get better soon.


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin String!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> well i officially got the ax this morning so its my turn to join the unemployed team that Obummer has created!!! hard times are on the way for sure!
> couldn't happen at a better time, heat pump died,water heater died and the dryer went out all in the last week!
> all i can do now is try to find the bright side/humor in it all and keep pushing forward....



Sorry to hear it blood!! BTDT, hopefully just a bump in the road! 



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin String!
> 
> Quack, you should know better
> 
> Shmoo, yeah, spongy, something like that



Went outside and saw one of them huge grubs on my driveway lookin for dry land, gonna change that to soggy now. It's the only time I see them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> well i officially got the ax this morning so its my turn to join the unemployed team that Obummer has created!!! hard times are on the way for sure!
> couldn't happen at a better time, heat pump died,water heater died and the dryer went out all in the last week!
> all i can do now is try to find the bright side/humor in it all and keep pushing forward....





Hang tough bro, PM me your qualifications, I might be able to help, IF you can work in middle GA???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> well i officially got the ax this morning so its my turn to join the unemployed team that Obummer has created!!! hard times are on the way for sure!
> couldn't happen at a better time, heat pump died,water heater died and the dryer went out all in the last week!
> all i can do now is try to find the bright side/humor in it all and keep pushing forward....



Dang, hate to hear it. Hopefully things will change around for you real soon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> well i officially got the ax this morning so its my turn to join the unemployed team that Obummer has created!!! hard times are on the way for sure!
> couldn't happen at a better time, heat pump died,water heater died and the dryer went out all in the last week!
> all i can do now is try to find the bright side/humor in it all and keep pushing forward....



Dang Blood. I am so sorry to hear this. Big Hug.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah yeah, rub it in why dontcha!





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd lub to rub it in !!!





Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids.....is it wet Wednesday?


Nope, not here........


SnowHunter said:


> Great exfoliant  don't forget da cheekun mask!


 quit ENCOURAGING him!!!!


stringmusic said:


> Heewoow





blood on the ground said:


> well i officially got the ax this morning so its my turn to join the unemployed team that Obummer has created!!! hard times are on the way for sure!
> couldn't happen at a better time, heat pump died,water heater died and the dryer went out all in the last week!
> all i can do now is try to find the bright side/humor in it all and keep pushing forward....


 DANG, Blood!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

Guess I'll see ya'll in a few days. Gotta enter 600+ W2's for a Temp. agency.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guess I'll see ya'll in a few days. Gotta enter 600+ W2's for a Temp. agency.


 that hurts my shoulder just thinking 'bout it!
I have 2000+ names to get ready for BB & SB sign ups myself.......... we'll break for coffee later.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, no more Lance Armstrong thread's for me . . .



That was funny......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> well i officially got the ax this morning so its my turn to join the unemployed team that Obummer has created!!! hard times are on the way for sure!
> couldn't happen at a better time, heat pump died,water heater died and the dryer went out all in the last week!
> all i can do now is try to find the bright side/humor in it all and keep pushing forward....



That sucks blood; I hope you find something real soon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That was funny......







Poooooooooof . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> well i officially got the ax this morning so its my turn to join the unemployed team that Obummer has created!!! hard times are on the way for sure!
> couldn't happen at a better time, heat pump died,water heater died and the dryer went out all in the last week!
> all i can do now is try to find the bright side/humor in it all and keep pushing forward....



Been there, done that, got the t-shirt and still scratchin dirt to find rocks. Keep your chin up and your nose to the wind. You'll make it just fine.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, no more Lance Armstrong thread's for me . . .





hdm03 said:


> That was funny......



i missed it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2013)

A'ight chilluns, y'all have a good day!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> i missed it


 it was funny.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2013)

later jeff


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight chilluns, y'all have a good day!!


 Later Chief!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Populated areas make me nervous...too many idiots


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Populated areas make me nervous...too many idiots



Soooo, what populated area you hangin out in today?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2013)

Kang?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2013)

Kang now?


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2013)

hey everybody!


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2013)

what did I miss?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2013)

Hail me!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> what did I miss?



I be da Kang of this here page


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Kang now?



all hail Kang hdm03!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 16, 2013)

All hail kang hdm03!!


Can you make me one dem modulators for this page since you da kang?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey everybody!



no deers?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2013)

kang hdm03


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soooo, what populated area you hangin out in today?



Oakwood/gainesville


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Oakwood/gainesville



Are there any english speaking folks even left up there?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are there any english speaking folks even left up there?



Not many  

But this VA clinic is closer then Atlanta


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Not many
> 
> But this VA clinic is closer then Atlanta



Why for you at da clinic Sis?


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> no deers?



nope....kinda disappointing end to the season fo me....weather maybe?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why for you at da clinic Sis?



Escorting/chauffeuring Na to an appt


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Escorting/chauffeuring Na to an appt



Well I hope it's nothing serious and he gets better soon.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well I hope it's nothing serious and he gets better soon.



Oh yeah, nothing out of the ordinary, just some disability stuff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeah, nothing out of the ordinary, just some disability stuff



You been shackling him and hittin his ankles with a sledge hammer again haven't you?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeah, nothing out of the ordinary, just some disability stuff





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You been shackling him and hittin his ankles with a sledge hammer again haven't you?


 only when he needs it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2013)

leftova chyneez food fer lunch


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You been shackling him and hittin his ankles with a sledge hammer again haven't you?


Rope tricks gone awry


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> leftova chyneez food fer lunch



Meow Chow Mein? or Kitty Foo Yung?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh, yummy flied lice


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2013)

meow chow..........i think???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Gonna be a chef salad at Firehouse Subs with Ol Red/Lakeb/ blueduck/OR5/Tanteaux/?/?/?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> leftova chyneez food fer lunch



Me too! 

chikin fry ry


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2013)

anybody want to hangout on da front porch with me... we can throw back some cool ones and pick the guitar while its rainin!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> leftova chyneez food fer lunch





SnowHunter said:


> Rope tricks gone awry


 you messed up the ceiling fan again???


rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be a chef salad at Firehouse Subs with Ol Red/Lakeb/ blueduck/OR5/Tanteaux/?/?/?


 and talk foobawl too, I bet!


blood on the ground said:


> anybody want to hangout on da front porch with me... we can throw back some cool ones and pick the guitar while its rainin!


 Mmeee, Me, Me!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> anybody want to hangout on da front porch with me... we can throw back some cool ones and pick the guitar while its rainin!



I do, I do...............I've always wanted to know how to pick a guitar. If I'd only known that just sittin on your front porch would give me that ability I'd have been there a long time ago.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do, I do...............I've always wanted to know how to pick a guitar. If I'd only known that just sittin on your front porch would give me that ability I'd have been there a long time ago.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> anybody want to hangout on da front porch with me... we can throw back some cool ones and pick the guitar while its rainin!



I'm in!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

I sure do wish the sun would come out so I could work on tanning my brain.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I sure do wish the sun would come out so I could work on tanning my brain.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

OK, entering all these W2's I thought Mr. Jones or Mr. Johnson were very busy men until I got to Smith. Wow. Mr. Smith was a VERY VERY busy man.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey Mandy!!!

You checked your crawl space lately?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=735059


----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Mandy!!!
> 
> You checked your crawl space lately?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=735059





I was about to ask her the same thing!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Mandy!!!
> 
> You checked your crawl space lately?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=735059


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yo...werd!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Yo...werd!



Yo Yo


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2013)

Parmesan skrimp and steak, mashed taters, and steamed veggies, need nap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> anybody want to hangout on da front porch with me... we can throw back some cool ones and pick the guitar while its rainin!



Sun still shinin bright here, you come down here and we'll go fishin while tossing back some cold ones. Miquel can work on his tan


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Sun still shinin bright here, you come down here and we'll go fishin while tossing back some cold ones. Miquel can work on his tan



A few cold ones in the sun sounds nice to me. Any thing in the sun sounds good right now, I am tired of ice everywhere.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK, entering all these W2's I thought Mr. Jones or Mr. Johnson were very busy men until I got to Smith. Wow. Mr. Smith was a VERY VERY busy man.


Well. I'm finished with 690 W2's and the winner is.........
Mr. Williams. He was THE busiest man. 


Crickett said:


> I was about to ask her the same thing!





boneboy96 said:


> Yo...werd!


Yo Yo Yo!


mudracing101 said:


> Sun still shinin bright here, you come down here and we'll go fishin while tossing back some cold ones. Miquel can work on his tan



Gimme some of that sunshine. I'm bought sick tadeaf of gray skies.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> A few cold ones in the sun sounds nice to me. Any thing in the sun sounds good right now, I am tired of ice everywhere.



You better hurry, 74 now and sunny, but they sayin 70% chance of rain tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2013)

Afraid I am gonna have to wait about three week, but keep a few of the in cooler.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Yo...werd!


 Yo!


mudracing101 said:


> Parmesan skrimp and steak, mashed taters, and steamed veggies, need nap





mudracing101 said:


> Sun still shinin bright here, you come down here and we'll go fishin while tossing back some cold ones. _*Miquel can work on his tan*_


 You DO like guys in speedo's then!!!!!!


KyDawg said:


> A few cold ones in the sun sounds nice to me. Any thing in the sun sounds good right now, I am tired of ice everywhere.


Come on down early!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well. I'm finished with 690 W2's and the winner is.........
> *Mr. Williams. He was THE busiest man.*
> Gimme some of that sunshine. I'm but sick tadeaf of gray skies.


1 - is he single
2-  whats he look like
3- is he legally employed being that busy......
4 - how old/young is he............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afraid I am gonna have to wait about three week, but _*keep a few of the in cooler.*_


 he does, that's why he goes by the beer store every other day!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2013)

I fixed the dryer  duct tape is awesome


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I fixed the dryer  duct tape is awesome


 I like da camo colored!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You been watching the news aint cha
> Food Network and Sports. That is all I can watch anymore.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Been debt free for 5 years, 2 boats, 5 vehicles, 4 wheeler, tractor and more land than I can cover !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> you messed up the ceiling fan again???
> 
> and talk foobawl too, I bet!
> 
> Mmeee, Me, Me!!!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do, I do...............I've always wanted to know how to pick a guitar. If I'd only known that just sittin on your front porch would give me that ability I'd have been there a long time ago.





Keebs said:


> Yo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you thankin about steppin out on me


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2013)

i have no idy what just happend to that post


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2013)

Kang!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Yo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't need no more Williams. 



blood on the ground said:


> I fixed the dryer  duct tape is awesome



Go Blood! My sister would kill me for saying this, but she has a dryer on her back porch all torn apart. Her hubby tried to fix it. They got a brand spankin new dryer in the laundry room.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> you thankin about steppin out on me


I...........uuuuhhhhhh...............uuuummmmmmm........heh.heh.......... uuummm, nope, just asking for a friend....... yeah, that's it.........


blood on the ground said:


> i have no idy what just happend to that post





mrs. hornet22 said:


> We don't need no more Williams.


 just curious, that's all...........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Blood! My sister would kill me for saying this, but she has a dryer on her back porch all torn apart. Her hubby tried to fix it. They got a brand spankin new dryer in the laundry room.


If her dryer drum is the enamel kind, tell her you want it, they make awsome fire pits! or is that only on washers?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> If her dryer drum is the enamel kind, tell her you want it, they make awsome fire pits! or is that only on washers?



I think it is the enamal kind. I'll tell her. Funny you ask, that was the first thing I saw was the big ole drum juss laying there all by itself. 

Keebs, did you see the carving of the horse head in the hobby forum. It's got your name written all over it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2013)

i think im going drank a bunch of hambergerz and eat a case of beer tonight.... its my fridy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> i think im going drank a bunch of hambergerz and eat a case of beer tonight.... its my fridy



Don't blame ya buddy. You enjoy dem bergerz n beer. I'll be right wiff ya in spirit. It's my Wednesday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afraid I am gonna have to wait about three week, but keep a few of the in cooler.


I will



Keebs said:


> he does, that's why he goes by the beer store every other day!



every other... OTHER????????


----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, did you see the carving of the horse head in the hobby forum. It's got your name written all over it.



I saw that! That GRITS got some skillz don't she?!



BTW Keebs you should have a package headin your way tomorrow!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I saw that! That GRITS got some skillz don't she?!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Keebs you should have a package headin your way tomorrow!



she sho do. Beautiful work.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think it is the enamal kind. I'll tell her. Funny you ask, that was the first thing I saw was the big ole drum juss laying there all by itself.
> 
> Keebs, did you see the carving of the horse head in the hobby forum. It's got your name written all over it.


I had to go look, sista, it looked like my name all over those pieces!  I love the indian/native american stuff to deff!


blood on the ground said:


> i think im going drank a bunch of hambergerz and eat a case of beer tonight.... its my fridy


 you go right ahead, anyone give you lip, you tell'em to talk to us WOW's about it!


mudracing101 said:


> I will
> every other... OTHER????????


 I was being nice for ya........... 


Crickett said:


> I saw that! That GRITS got some skillz don't she?!
> 
> BTW Keebs you should have a package headin your way tomorrow!


 I gotta get busy make more jelly............ even Hankus asked about my mango jelly & I was plumb out after Christmas giving!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Kang!!!!



Kang blood


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Kang!!!!



all hail Kang Blood!!!!!!

he be da Kang!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK, entering all these W2's I thought Mr. Jones or Mr. Johnson were very busy men until I got to Smith. Wow. Mr. Smith was a VERY VERY busy man.





And dontcha forget it !!!! 




I gotta quit listening to Joe Cocker, "I get high with a lil help from my friends" . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Kang!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I gotta get busy make more jelly............ even Hankus asked about my mango jelly & I was plumb out after Christmas giving!



No rush!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No rush!


 I love making it all, it's just making/taking the time........ 
But the good thing is, cooler weather, so good excuse to heat up the kitchen AND it'll help me clean out the freezer some!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2013)

Mango jelly?? Sounds good...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2013)

How did i end up in the Political Forum?
Musta missed a turn in Allbuquerque.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2013)

I am cold.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mango jelly?? Sounds good...


Dont it though


rhbama3 said:


> How did i end up in the Political Forum?
> Musta missed a turn in Allbuquerque.....


I saw that


KyDawg said:


> I am cold.



Gonna get that way here,,....... one day


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am cold.



Me too. Reckon i'll turn up the thermostat on the AC.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> How did i end up in the Political Forum?
> Musta missed a turn in Allbuquerque.....



I hope you wiped your shoes off good before you left there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope you wiped your shoes off good before you left there.



It's a mess, allright.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Me too. Reckon i'll turn up the thermostat on the AC.



Mine is up now. just been out in the cold and wet chasing cows and cant get warm. I think it is time for some apple pie moonshine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a mess, allright.



I'm in and out of there so often that I just carry shoe covers with me.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mango jelly?? Sounds good...


you're out already?


rhbama3 said:


> How did i end up in the Political Forum?
> Musta missed a turn in Allbuquerque.....


 That place is gonna blow up!


KyDawg said:


> I am cold.


 still hot here..........


----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2013)

Glen Burns is talking about cold pockets! Somebody needs to tell him they are better hot!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

welp, it's that time.............. wonder where Mud got off to............. the beer store probably!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Glen Burns is talking about cold pockets! Somebody needs to tell him they are better hot!



Hep. Just ask Strang. He's da KANG of hot pockets.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> How did i end up in the Political Forum?
> Musta missed a turn in Allbuquerque.....






Yeah, THAT's da ticket....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, THAT's da ticket....



What up!!!!!! Hitler?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2013)

Yep


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2013)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## slip (Jan 16, 2013)

Errybody at werk is freaked out its gunna SNOWWW.


Uh, no it aint ... not here Plus that, im the one who werks outside, not them.

I swear, the thought of snow or ice flips peoples stupid switch quick.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2013)

idjits  The drivers today were idjits plain and simple.  You would have thought they had never seen a little rain before.   Glad to be home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2013)

I hate blood thinners.....well, the kind that comes prescribed anyway.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Gonna fry some skrimps and french fries for suppah tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna fry some skrimps and french fries for suppah tonight!




 I could go for a plate of that!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 16, 2013)

Pizza from da hut.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2013)

I make a motion that no more threads pimpin for the NRA be allowed in the Campfire. 

For freakin crying out loud, "Lousy Amercian" if you're not a member?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I make a motion that no more threads pimpin for the NRA be allowed in the Campfire.
> 
> For freakin crying out loud, "Lousy Amercian" if you're not a member?



True that sista.  Hubby has been a member all his life. They started calling WEEKLY. He finally told them that Chris has past away. No more calls. 


But he does want to re-join.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I make a motion that no more threads pimpin for the NRA be allowed in the Campfire.
> 
> For freakin crying out loud, "Lousy Amercian" if you're not a member?



I couldn't agree more!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> True that sista.  Hubby has been a member all his life. They started calling WEEKLY. He finally told them that Chris has past away. No more calls.
> 
> 
> But he does want to re-join.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I make a motion that no more threads pimpin for the NRA be allowed in the Campfire.
> 
> For freakin crying out loud, "Lousy Amercian" if you're not a member?



I'm with you Tbug......anyone telling me I gotta do this or that are literally trampling on MY rights, in which case they are no different than the ones they are jumping up and down screaming about.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm with you Tbug......anyone telling me I gotta do this or that are literally trampling on MY rights, in which case they are no different than the ones they are jumping up and down screaming about.



Anybody that's not a member of Woody's an don't post on da campfire is a post turtle; uhhh, should I have posted this on the PF?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2013)

Without going into details, we (as a family unit) need yall's prayers if you will. 

ERD has hit rock bottom and is going to pay dearly. There is NOTHING any of us can do to get him out of his current situation. Then again, this might be what he needed to wake him up. I can only pray that it is and once he's paid his dues, he'll choose the right path from here on out. 

I'm a blithering mess. Fishbait is so mad he can't see straight, my mom is beside herself and we're all just wondering "WHY?". 

I don't know how much one person can take but this year just ain't starting out any better than the last.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Anybody that's not a member of Woody's an don't post on da campfire is a post turtlebug; uhhh, should I have posted this on the PF?



There, I fixed it for ya.  

























And that's about all the humor I can muster for this week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Anybody that's not a member of Woody's an don't post on da campfire is a post turtle; uhhh, should I have posted this on the PF?



 Just hang on fer a minute.....I'll tell what to do when I get good and ready!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Without going into details, we (as a family unit) need yall's prayers if you will.
> 
> ERD has hit rock bottom and is going to pay dearly. There is NOTHING any of us can do to get him out of his current situation. Then again, this might be what he needed to wake him up. I can only pray that it is and once he's paid his dues, he'll choose the right path from here on out.
> 
> ...



oh no!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Without going into details, we (as a family unit) need yall's prayers if you will.
> 
> ERD has hit rock bottom and is going to pay dearly. There is NOTHING any of us can do to get him out of his current situation. Then again, this might be what he needed to wake him up. I can only pray that it is and once he's paid his dues, he'll choose the right path from here on out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Without going into details, we (as a family unit) need yall's prayers if you will.
> 
> ERD has hit rock bottom and is going to pay dearly. There is NOTHING any of us can do to get him out of his current situation. Then again, this might be what he needed to wake him up. I can only pray that it is and once he's paid his dues, he'll choose the right path from here on out.
> 
> ...



 


Maybe not to the extent that you have, but I can relate to what you have been going through Lea. Fortunately, I believe mine has finally turned it around......knock on wood!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

Hankus said:


>


 do you check your pm's??????



Hey T, you got my 's too, sista, call if ya need me!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe not to the extent that you have, but I can relate to what you have been going through Lea. Fortunately, I believe mine has finally turned it around......knock on wood!!


Jeff, I have to agree with you (as far as your's turning around) I think she's finally "seen the light"!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Jeff, I have to agree with you (as far as your's turning around) I think she's finally "seen the light"!



Lawd I hope so!! I was stressed heavily for about 2-3 years with her shenanigans.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dang. Hate, well no I don't hate to say it. I am blessed to have an AWESOME kid. He is in school to be a nurse. He wanted to be a doctor until he got grown enough to know how long it takes.  And to top it off, he cleaned my gun for 2 hours last night cause I drank swamp water while shooting my first duck. No he was not there to see it. He was at home taking care of the animals and working at Ingles. Yep. I'm a PROUD mom. Oh, and he was in the 98% top of the class in his NLN's (that's nursing stuff I really don't understand) but it's gonna help him get into nursing school. 
OK rant ova!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd I hope so!! I was stressed heavily for about 2-3 years with her shenanigans.


I know, a lot of us go thru this together, whether we post about it or not.......... I just gotta say, if it weren't for this bunch, I would have DONE gone & done something I shouldn't have by now, ya'll *ground* me, in a very positive way and I want to thank you all!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2013)

evenin peeps......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. Hate, well no I don't hate to say it. I am blessed to have an AWESOME kid. He is in school to be a nurse. He wanted to be a doctor until he got grown enough to know how long it takes.  And to top it off, he cleaned my gun for 2 hours last night cause I drank swamp water while shooting my first duck. No he was not there to see it. He was at home taking care of the animals and working at Ingles. Yep. I'm a PROUD mom. Oh, and he was in the 98% top of the class in his NLN's (that's nursing stuff I really don't understand) but it's gonna help him get into nursing school.
> OK rant ova!


Mandy, crow any time, we love hearing good stuff, if we didn't hear good, what would be the point??? Congrats on your boys accomplishments!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> evenin peeps......


 hold that thought while I refresh my drank, K?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. Hate, well no I don't hate to say it. I am blessed to have an AWESOME kid. He is in school to be a nurse. He wanted to be a doctor until he got grown enough to know how long it takes.  And to top it off, he cleaned my gun for 2 hours last night cause I drank swamp water while shooting my first duck. No he was not there to see it. He was at home taking care of the animals and working at Ingles. Yep. I'm a PROUD mom. Oh, and he was in the 98% top of the class in his NLN's (that's nursing stuff I really don't understand) but it's gonna help him get into nursing school.
> OK rant ova!



Be loud and proud!!  I don't blame you!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hold that thought while I refresh my drank, K?



whatcha drainkin??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know, a lot of us go thru this together, whether we post about it or not.......... I just gotta say, if it weren't for this bunch, I would have DONE gone & done something I shouldn't have by now, ya'll *ground* me, in a very positive way and I want to thank you all!






Absolutely....my cuttin up on here has kept me from going plum  at times



kaintuckee said:


> evenin peeps......



Evenin Kain-Tuck!! 



Keebs said:


> hold that thought while I refresh my drank, K?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely....my cuttin up on here has kept me from going plum  at times
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JC!!!! how goes it Bro??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mandy, crow any time, we love hearing good stuff, if we didn't hear good, what would be the point??? Congrats on your boys accomplishments!


Thanks.


Jeff C. said:


> Be loud and proud!!  I don't blame you!!


Thanks, I just really don't like to toot my horn. I just kinda drivel wiff ya'll. 


kaintuckee said:


> whatcha drainkin??



You know, the usual EW&DC


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Thanks, I just really don't like to toot my horn. I just kinda drivel wiff ya'll.
> 
> ...



Good evening Duck Huntress!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Good evening Duck Huntress!!



Why yes, that would be me!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> whatcha drainkin??


Wiser & Coke, my darlin'...........


Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely....my cuttin up on here has kept me from going plum  at times
> Evenin Kain-Tuck!!


 Yep, it takes us all, don't it, Chief?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks.
> Thanks, I just really don't like to toot my horn. I just kinda drivel wiff ya'll.
> You know, the usual EW&DC


Let me put it this way, if ya don't *toot* it yourself, but some of us KNOW it, we'll do it for ya, and there ain't no "kinda drivel" you IS US!


kaintuckee said:


> Good evening Duck Huntress!!


Ain't she cute in her camo-coveralls??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> JC!!!! how goes it Bro??



Doin good Tim!!  Has the Big House let up on ya any?



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Thanks, I just really don't like to toot my horn. I just kinda drivel wiff ya'll.
> 
> ...



I know what ya mean, I've been tempted to 'toot' so many times......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Wiser & Coke, my darlin'...........
> 
> Yep, it takes us all, don't it, Chief?
> 
> ...



I'll have a double.......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> I'll have a double.......


 I'm afraid I've done that a couple of times & must call it a night........... gawd I wish I were younger..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Wiser & Coke, my darlin'...........
> 
> Yep, it takes us all, don't it, Chief?
> 
> ...


We call em waders. And yes they ARE water proof unless you get water in em. 


Jeff C. said:


> Doin good Tim!!  Has the Big House let up on ya any?
> 
> 
> 
> I know what ya mean, I've been tempted to 'toot' so many times......


Thanks for letting me toot out loud.  I don't do that often. 


kaintuckee said:


> I'll have a double.......



OK den.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We call em waders. And yes they ARE water proof unless you get water in em.
> 
> Thanks for letting me toot out loud.  I don't do that often.
> 
> ...


I knew that, just you!

Ok.............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Without going into details, we (as a family unit) need yall's prayers if you will.
> 
> ERD has hit rock bottom and is going to pay dearly. There is NOTHING any of us can do to get him out of his current situation. Then again, this might be what he needed to wake him up. I can only pray that it is and once he's paid his dues, he'll choose the right path from here on out.
> 
> ...


Thoughts, and prayers for you, and the family!!..........I know what you are going through!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Without going into details, we (as a family unit) need yall's prayers if you will.
> 
> ERD has hit rock bottom and is going to pay dearly. There is NOTHING any of us can do to get him out of his current situation. Then again, this might be what he needed to wake him up. I can only pray that it is and once he's paid his dues, he'll choose the right path from here on out.
> 
> ...


My most heartfelt prayers for you and your family.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 16, 2013)

Hope things are well with you this evening Kracker!!

Looks like it will be this fall before we are in your neck of the woods again!!

I'll give a Holler when we know!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 16, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope things are well with you this evening Kracker!!
> 
> Looks like it will be this fall before we are in your neck of the woods again!!
> 
> I'll give a Holler when we know!!


Middling, middling....
Looking forward to seeing y'all this fall....see how that rhymes?!?


----------



## kracker (Jan 16, 2013)

I better check my meds......I'm in entirely too good of a mood tonight


----------



## kracker (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey Jeffro......some call me high hand......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2013)

kracker said:


> I better check my meds......I'm in entirely too good of a mood tonight



Got anymore? 



kracker said:


> Hey Jeffro......some call me high hand......



How do kracker!! 

I was listenin to some old Charlie Douglas stories.....don't know why?


----------



## kracker (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I've got too much blood in my alcohol system

I'm off to research Charlie Douglas, if I don't start listening to the toady little Irishman on youtube


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow, I hardly ever have a prob goin to sleep, 5:30 gonna be bad in da moanin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2013)

kracker said:


> I think I've got too much blood in my alcohol system
> 
> I'm off to research Charlie Douglas, if I don't start listening to the toady little Irishman on youtube



Interesting story on him......listened to his radio show wayy back in the day along with many others, mostly truckers all across the country 



Hornet22 said:


> Wow, I hardly ever have a prob goin to sleep, 5:30 gonna be bad in da moanin.



Dang it man, I hate it when that happens....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2013)

kracker, I'll catch up with ya later....I'm gonna call it a night! 

Take care brother!!


----------



## slip (Jan 16, 2013)

How doo folks...


----------



## kracker (Jan 17, 2013)

slip said:


> How doo folks...


What's up Big Money?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2013)

Thirsty Thursday and another long one in view.   Must start it out with a friendly wake up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

OK, who's da wise guy that put my head in a vise overnight?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, who's da wise guy that put my head in a vise overnight?



3D's or bigOx if I had to guess since the weather is changing.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 17, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to you Gobblin and MC.  Had to wait forever for that white screen to disappear today.  

MC, sorry about the "vice squad" being tightened on your head this morning because that ain't no good feeling to start the day for sure.  I think that the doctor said to take 2 stiff drinks and don't worry about the rest of the morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 3D's or bigOx if I had to guess since the weather is changing.


Had to be one of those jacklegs didn't it?


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to you Gobblin and MC.  Had to wait forever for that white screen to disappear today.
> 
> MC, sorry about the "vice squad" being tightened on your head this morning because that ain't no good feeling to start the day for sure.  I think that the doctor said to take 2 stiff drinks and don't worry about the rest of the morning.


Mernin EE, I say we all get some toilet seats and go find some icy hills to slide down in the morning. Maybe we should wrangle up an invasion squad for NCHillbillies place.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2013)

mornin' EE, have a cup or two on the house.   

Well messican, where are we going sledding?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin' EE, have a cup or two on the house.
> 
> Well messican, where are we going sledding?



I think we should strike out for NCHillbillies chateau on da hill.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Had to be one of those jacklegs didn't it?
> 
> Mernin EE, I say we all get some toilet seats and go find some icy hills to slide down in the morning. Maybe we should wrangle up an invasion squad for NCHillbillies place.



Sounds like a good plan.  I love the area around NCHillbilly's place.  We gotta go into that area from the North Carolina/Waynesville route because the Hwy 441 across the mountain from Gatlinburg to Cherokee collapsed and slid down the mountain about 1000 feet yesterday real close to the Tenn/N.C. border.  I bet it will take a year or more to try to get that highway back up and running again.  The entire road just collapsed due to heavy rain of approx 8-10 inches in that area.  It surely created a longer detour for people accustomed to driving the 40-50 miles or so from Cade's Cove area over to the Cherokee area.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Sounds like a good plan.  I love the area around NCHillbilly's place.  We gotta go into that area from the North Carolina/Waynesville route because the Hwy 441 across the mountain from Gatlinburg to Cherokee collapsed and slid down the mountain about 1000 feet yesterday real close to the Tenn/N.C. border.  I bet it will take a year or more to try to get that highway back up and running again.  The entire road just collapsed due to heavy rain of approx 8-10 inches in that area.  It surely created a longer detour for people accustomed to driving the 40-50 miles or so from Cade's Cove area over to the Cherokee area.



Yeah, read a park service report about that one. It's on the North Carolina side of the hill so I'm betting NCHillbilly had something to do with it. Park Service officials said they can't evaluate it yet, because it is still an active slide and not finished tearing stuff up yet.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2013)

Sure the road was here yesterday. Now, how much you had to read son?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Morning, didnt get the rain that i was expectin last night. I guess the temps will start dropping soon. This morning at 6 it is still short sleeve weather. Happy Friday eve to ya'll.


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

morning ever body.......look at this pic of my apple tree blooming


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

and still no rain here!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

kang?


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

kang now?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2013)

mernin kids.....its a good day ta go back ta bed


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 17, 2013)

All Hail Kang Rydert!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

Monin' er'body 




rydert said:


> kang now?



Already?!?! I just logged on.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2013)

Awww hail rydert


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 17, 2013)

Snowey, you are about as pretty as a rainbow in the middle of a thunderstorm.  I like your frog too !!!

Just saying..................







ps:  Have a wonderful Thursday up your way.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> morning ever body.......look at this pic of my apple tree blooming
> View attachment 710767



Dang, that's crazy! 

Don't that tree know it's January??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 17, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Snowey, you are about as pretty as a rainbow in the middle of a thunderstorm.  I like your frog too !!!
> 
> Just saying..................
> 
> ...



Awww shucks,  thanks Mike 

Same to you! I'll send some rain, were about to float away up here


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> morning ever body.......look at this pic of my apple tree blooming
> View attachment 710767





My apple tree is completely wrapped up in blooms too. My peach trees are not far behind either. Mayhaws are startin` to bud too. Might be slim pickins` for fruit this year.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2013)

Heatem up an eatum up sawsage biscuits


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 17, 2013)

Hope yalls trees don't get to damaged. This strange weather has hit any fruit beating trees pretty hard the last few years


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

Spray those blossoms down with a mist of water while the temps are near freezing to form a coat of ice on them. It will actually protect them from damage and help the crop this spring.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

where did last night go????  And shuggums, I know about the head vice thing going on too!
ok, off to earn my pay........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2013)

Life expectancy would grow by leaps and bounds if green vegetables smelled as good as bacon......just sayin!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Spray those blossoms down with a mist of water while the temps are near freezing to form a coat of ice on them. It will actually protect them from damage and help the crop this spring.





Might have to do that. If the wind will die.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

Mornin kids.....doesn't look like the frozen precip will make it to me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

Mornin freinds. Another busy day for me.
 ihatetaxseason.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Life expectancy would grow by leaps and bounds if green vegetables smelled as good as bacon......just sayin!


 ain't that the truff!!


Nicodemus said:


> Might have to do that. If the wind will die.


 wind ain't got to me yet.......


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....doesn't look like the frozen precip will make it to me.


that's a good thing!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin freinds. Another busy day for me.
> _*ihatetaxseason*_.


 that's your job!
 but srsly, I couldn't do it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ain't that the truff!!
> 
> wind ain't got to me yet.......
> 
> that's a good thing!



 Not if ya want it to!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....doesn't look like the frozen precip will make it to me.


Keep the faith Jeff....it will come 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin freinds. Another busy day for me.
> ihatetaxseason.



i have had to pay the last 3 years


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that's your job!
> but srsly, I couldn't do it!



Keebs, I just LOVE your avatar. That turtle sees that other shell and thinks it's his.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Keep the faith Jeff....it will come
> 
> 
> i have had to pay the last 3 years



Well, the Jag has been tellin me it would for the past 5 years so.....

Me too....still payin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Not if ya want it to!


 you done over-stocked on milk & bread, ain't ya?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, I just LOVE your avatar. That turtle sees that other shell and thinks it's his.


I thought he was seeing Hankus walk up to the tank & knew he was a gonner!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you done over-stocked on milk & bread, ain't ya?
> 
> I thought he was seeing Hankus walk up to the tank & knew he was a gonner!



 No....may need to go to da sto!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok....gonna go hang some drywall. Y'all have a good day!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

Mornin' y'all! 


I just got off the phone w/ my mama & she had a funny story about her job! I just gotta share it w/ y'all! 

She works at an assisted living home & each resident has an alert necklace so that if they fall or if something happens it will alert the techs to come help them. Well last night 1 of the male residents alert went off & it paged my mama & the message that came across her pager said Mr. so-in-so has fallen & is on the floor. So her & 1 of the male techs go rushing to help the man. They get to his room & the male tech walks straight in & asks "What's goin' on in here? Are you ok?" A little ol' lady speaks up & says "It ain't none of your darn(she used another word but I can say that on here) business" The tech flips the light on & both residents were on the floor nekkid as a jay bird! My mama & the male tech w/ her was so embarrassed they didn't know what to do. My mama had to keep apologizing as she was trying to reset his alert necklace. 

There is no WAY I could ever have a job doin' what my mama does!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin' y'all!
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone w/ my mama & she had a funny story about her job! I just gotta share it w/ y'all!
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2013)

Think I`ll set a big pot of my chili to simmerin` for tonight. Good day for it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok....gonna go hang some drywall. Y'all have a good day!!



Nevermind......he probably won't be there until noon!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin' y'all!
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone w/ my mama & she had a funny story about her job! I just gotta share it w/ y'all!
> ...






















Nicodemus said:


> Think I`ll set a big pot of my chili to simmerin` for tonight. Good day for it.


Yummmmmmmmmm that sounds perfect! It's cold and raining here. I think I'm gonna make reservations for the beach today. Aint going till June, but I'd be awful mad if somebody got my house.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin' y'all!
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone w/ my mama & she had a funny story about her job! I just gotta share it w/ y'all!
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> Think I`ll set a big pot of my chili to simmerin` for tonight. Good day for it.


 That sounds good!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Think I`ll set a big pot of my chili to simmerin` for tonight. Good day for it.


 Lemme know when you start noticing the temp, change, please.........


Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind......he probably won't be there until noon!!








 yep!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yummmmmmmmmm that sounds perfect! It's cold and raining here. I think I'm gonna make reservations for the beach today. Aint going till June, but I'd be awful mad if somebody got my house.


 Your brothers breakfast fattie is a flat out inspiration!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin' y'all!
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone w/ my mama & she had a funny story about her job! I just gotta share it w/ y'all!
> ...





Yesterday was Wednesday wasn't it? 



Nicodemus said:


> Think I`ll set a big pot of my chili to simmerin` for tonight. Good day for it.



Sounds good, Nic!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok....gonna go hang some drywall. Y'all have a good day!!


Later Jeff


Crickett said:


> Mornin' y'all!
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone w/ my mama & she had a funny story about her job! I just gotta share it w/ y'all!
> ...


   



Nicodemus said:


> Think I`ll set a big pot of my chili to simmerin` for tonight. Good day for it.


Love me some chili


Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind......he probably won't be there until noon!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yummmmmmmmmm that sounds perfect! It's cold and raining here. I think I'm gonna make reservations for the beach today. Aint going till June, but I'd be awful mad if somebody got my house.



I like going to the beach too, just sayin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Lemme know when you start noticing the temp, change, please.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've already noticed here, 66 this morning when i got to work and now its 58.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Lemme know when you start noticing the temp, change, please.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's Mandy? He called again, told me not to RUSH over there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Later Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy Mudro...looks like I'm gonna be here for a while


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Lemme know when you start noticing the temp, change, please.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me about it! He's gonna have to show me how he did that. I can't quit thinking about them on that big ole boat on the water fishing. 


mudracing101 said:


> Later Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who doesn't Me and Chris surf fish from sun up to sun down. Soooooo fun.


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

i'm hongry.......and its only 10:30


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Think I`ll set a big pot of my chili to simmerin` for tonight. Good day for it.



Mmmmm..that sounds good! I was thinking of havin the same thing or maybe a pot of deer stew! I ain't decided on which 1 yet. Guess I better ask the cook in the house! See which 1 he wants to make for us!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs, it`s steady been droppin` since I got up at 6 this mornin`. Done dropped about 10 degrees since then.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mmmmm..that sounds good! I was thinking of havin the same thing or maybe a pot of deer stew! I ain't decided on which 1 yet. Guess I better ask the cook in the house! See which 1 he wants to make for us!



Here`s a pot from a past cookin`.  

Maybe that`ll help make up your mind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me about it! He's gonna have to show me how he did that. I can't quit thinking about them on that big ole boat on the water fishing.
> 
> 
> Who doesn't Me and Chris surf fish from sun up to sun down. Soooooo fun.



I wanna go!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Think I`ll set a big pot of my chili to simmerin` for tonight. Good day for it.



dat sounds good,.......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I've already noticed here, 66 this morning when i got to work and now its 58.


 it was 65 when I got out of the truck.......... couldn't tell much diff. when I stepped out over an hour ago........


Jeff C. said:


> Where's Mandy? He called again, told me not to RUSH over there!





rydert said:


> i'm hongry.......and its only 10:30


popcorn ain't cuttin it, huh?


Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, it`s steady been droppin` since I got up at 6 this mornin`. Done dropped about 10 degrees since then.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me about it! He's gonna have to show me how he did that. I can't quit thinking about them on that big ole boat on the water fishing.
> 
> 
> Who doesn't Me and Chris surf fish from sun up to sun down. Soooooo fun.


When i start fishing at sun up, i'm shot out by sun down


Nicodemus said:


> Here`s a pot from a past cookin`.
> 
> Maybe that`ll help make up your mind.


Yep, just licked my screen.


Jeff C. said:


> I wanna go!!


Thats what i was hintin around at


rydert said:


> dat sounds good,.......


Kang


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s a pot from a past cookin`.
> 
> Maybe that`ll help make up your mind.



Dang it, Nic....... you done flung a cravin on me! I've looked at your recipe several times, MizT's is very similar, good stuff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's Mandy? He called again, told me not to RUSH over there!



2 points.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it, Nic....... you done flung a cravin on me! I've looked at your recipe several times, MizT's is very similar, good stuff.





My work here is done...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s a pot from a past cookin`.
> 
> Maybe that`ll help make up your mind.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

Allllhail Qween Crickett!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

All hail da qween crickett!!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

Cricket be Kang/Qwang

All hail Crickett!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2013)

im board.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> My work here is done...



 You do good work!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im board.......



2x4?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

Awwwww Hail. Quang Crickett


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2013)

Awww hail Crickett


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 2x4?



no 4x8

4 dranks by 8 this mernin


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im board.......





Miguel Cervantes said:


> 2x4?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> no 4x8
> 
> 4 dranks by 8 this mernin



Lightweight. 

Time to go sneak up on a sammich or sumpin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lightweight.
> 
> Time to go sneak up on a sammich or sumpin.



hit the can of spam it wont let ya down


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok...brother called, he's on his way. Hopefully we'll finish hangin drywall today.


----------



## orrb (Jan 17, 2013)

I am so sad.  I so wanted Paulding County to get Hammered..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

hi


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im board.......





Miguel Cervantes said:


> 2x4?





blood on the ground said:


> no 4x8
> 
> 4 dranks by 8 this mernin





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lightweight.
> 
> Time to go sneak up on a sammich or sumpin.


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> hit the can of spam it wont let ya down



that's what i'm talking about!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hi



what up brotha


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im board.......


uummm.............


Miguel Cervantes said:


> 2x4?


 beat me to it!


blood on the ground said:


> no 4x8
> 
> 4 dranks by 8 this mernin





Jeff C. said:


> Ok...brother called, he's on his way. Hopefully we'll finish hangin drywall today.





Hooked On Quack said:


> hi


 Hi..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hi



Again?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Again?



He must've checked his crawlspace!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2013)

good news........i got me one uf them there innerviews in da mernin...

7am interview??? that's hard core!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> He must've checked his crawlspace!





I'm kind of disappointed not more people jumped on that one than did. Heck, Mandy even ignored my call for her over there. 



blood on the ground said:


> good news........i got me one uf them there innerviews in da mernin...
> 
> 7am interview??? that's hard core!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> good news........i got me one uf them there innerviews in da mernin...
> 
> 7am interview??? that's hard core!



Good deal bro!!!!! for ya.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> good news........i got me one uf them there innerviews in da mernin...
> 
> 7am interview??? that's hard core!



Good luck! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm kind of disappointed not more people jumped on that one than did. Heck, Mandy even ignored my call for her over there.
> :



I know, me too!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> good news........i got me one uf them there innerviews in da mernin...
> 
> 7am interview??? that's hard core!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> good news........i got me one uf them there innerviews in da mernin...
> 
> 7am interview??? that's hard core!



Way to go Blood! 


You didn't waste no time did ya


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

AC on last night, reckon the heater will be on tonight..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> AC on last night, reckon the heater will be on tonight..


 yep!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> AC on last night, reckon the heater will be on tonight..





AC last night, now a fire goin`. Flumonia weather.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> AC on last night, reckon the heater will be on tonight..



You new to Georgia


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You new to Georgia


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey ya`ll?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey ya`ll?


 quit that!


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> quit that!



x's 2...........

chetos and Mtn. Dew


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You new to Georgia






No, but I don't go swimming in my waders either . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> AC last night, now a fire goin`. Flumonia weather.



All the way up to 37 here, a heat wave coming through. I was hoping it would cool off down there before the first of the month.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

Forgot to tell ya'll, I talked to Seth yesterday on FB, his computer is fried, and he's not in YDC . . . yet.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> x's 2...........
> 
> chetos and Mtn. Dew


 you ain't settin in a bean bag chair, are ya?


Hooked On Quack said:


> No, but I don't go swimming in my waders either . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Forgot to tell ya'll, I talked to Seth yesterday on FB, his computer is fried, and he's not in YDC . . . yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> x's 2...........
> 
> chetos and Mtn. Dew


X3. Dang Nic. You're killin me. 
I love chili.


Hooked On Quack said:


> No, but I don't go swimming in my waders either . . .



Don't have to no more. Got a fancy heater for da pool now.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey ya`ll?



Just picked up the fixins for ours tonight!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Way to go Blood!
> 
> 
> You didn't waste no time did ya



God is good!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


Queen Crickett


blood on the ground said:


> im board.......


I'm Mud, whats up board.



Hooked On Quack said:


> hi





blood on the ground said:


> good news........i got me one uf them there innerviews in da mernin...
> 
> 7am interview??? that's hard core!


That is good news, good luck.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You new to Georgia






Nicodemus said:


> Hey ya`ll?


Quit it.


Hooked On Quack said:


> No, but I don't go swimming in my waders either . . .


 Yep, he went there


KyDawg said:


> All the way up to 37 here, a heat wave coming through. I was hoping it would cool off down there before the first of the month.



Coolin off quick as we speak.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

gonna


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

be kang!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

Kang?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2013)

Kang Strang; Awwww HAIL


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

Kang strang had fried cheekun, mashed taters, baked beans and kownbread fo' lunch, mmmmmm it was good too!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Kang?


 wow, you finally done it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Kang strang had fried cheekun, mashed taters, baked beans and kownbread fo' lunch, mmmmmm it was good too!



Kang Strang eatin like a Kang. 
Awwwwww Hail.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wow, you finally done it!



That little fella is all growed up now


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> good news........i got me one uf them there innerviews in da mernin...
> 
> 7am interview??? that's hard core!


 Good luck brotha!!


Keebs said:


> you ain't settin in a bean bag chair, are ya?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wow, you finally done it!





hdm03 said:


> That little fella is all growed up now



I gotta go to tha bathum now.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

boredtodeaf...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

Who is Mike Rhodes and how do you become a moderator with a grand total of 156 post ???


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

all hail kang strang!!!!

he done ninja-ed the kang spot again


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who is Mike Rhodes and how do you become a moderator with a grand total of 156 post ???



is he Dusty Rhodes brother


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> is he Dusty Rhodes brother


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wow, you finally done it!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Who is Mike Rhodes and how do you become a moderator with a grand total of 156 post ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> is he Dusty Rhodes brother





I dunno, mebbe ????


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who is Mike Rhodes and how do you become a moderator with a grand total of 156 post ???



Did you already get a warnin' from him?


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Did you already get a warnin' from him?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> all hail kang strang!!!!
> 
> he done ninja-ed the kang spot again



Pfffft......

All hail QUANG Strang!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who is Mike Rhodes and how do you become a moderator with a grand total of 156 post ???



What forum does he moderate? I don't see his name on any of them.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who is Mike Rhodes and how do you become a moderator with a grand total of 156 post ???


 where him is?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Did you already get a warnin' from him?





No, but I did get a PM from administration yesterday about my Lance Armstrong thread . . .


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> What forum does he moderate? I don't see his name on any of them.





Keebs said:


> where him is?



I don't see him either........I think Quack is


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> All hail QUANG Strang!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

y'all slow down with all this postin', I want to be kang for a while.


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

speaking of moderators...........anybody heard anything from mattech?.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hi





rydert said:


> I don't see him either........I think Quack is



See his post above....


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

BLOOD!!!!!!!!
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7555849&postcount=1077


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> y'all slow down with all this postin', I want to be kang for a while.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



Sorry did I type that too fast????

Aaaaalllll hhhhaaaaiiiillll QQQUUUAAANNNGGG Sssttrrraaannnggg!! 

Better?


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> See his post above....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> What forum does he moderate? I don't see his name on any of them.





Keebs said:


> where him is?





rydert said:


> I don't see him either........I think Quack is






Look on the online members list . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who is Mike Rhodes and how do you become a moderator with a grand total of 156 post ???





He`s a GON employee, and he looks after the marketplace.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2013)

think i will have a drank!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s a GON employee, and he looks after the marketplace.






10-4, thanks, makes more sense now !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s a GON employee, and he looks after the marketplace.


 mystery solved!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> think i will have a drank!


 you still on da roof?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, but I did get a PM from administration yesterday about my Lance Armstrong thread . . .



Way to go Hitler...


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> speaking of moderators...........anybody heard anything from mattech?.........


PM comin' 


Keebs said:


> BLOOD!!!!!!!!
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7555849&postcount=1077





Crickett said:


> Sorry did I type that too fast????
> 
> Aaaaalllll hhhhaaaaiiiillll QQQUUUAAANNNGGG Sssttrrraaannnggg!!
> 
> Better?



Waaaaay to fast. Thanks for slowin' it down for me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s a GON employee, and he looks after the marketplace.



pass me some of the Chili you done simmered up


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> think i will have a drank!



I thank ill go over and post in the Lance Armstrong thread..........


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who is Mike Rhodes and how do you become a moderator with a grand total of 156 post ???





Nicodemus said:


> He`s a GON employee, and he looks after the marketplace.



Soooooooo, Mods ARE on da payroll


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Way to go Hitler...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> I thank ill go over and post in the Lance Armstrong thread..........



nice knowin ya rydert


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> nice knowin ya rydert


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2013)

This chili is gonna be my best ever!


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

almost kang......


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

kang?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

Kang again


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

kang


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

kang now?


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> kang now?



danggit...................

All kang strang......again


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> kang now?



idjit 

Strang still da Kang


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> danggit...................
> 
> All kang strang......again



I'm on'a roll!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

wow. That was fast. 
Awww Hail Kang Stang Agang


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> This chili is gonna be my best ever!



rub it in


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> rub it in


 If he did that it'd burn his sensitive skin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

Strangy is bogarting the throne.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> wow. That was fast.
> Awww Hail Kang Stang Agang






Hooked On Quack said:


> Strangy is bogarting the throne.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kang Strang


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Kang Strang



Music to my ears


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Strangy is bogarting the throne.


He musta ate lunch at Taco Bell.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He musta ate lunch at Taco Bell.



Prolly just as bad..... http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7555898&postcount=353


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

Time to brag on my daughter! She just handed me her invitation to join Jr Beta Club @ school!  For those of you that maybe don't know that is an elite club for smart people! She didn't get her smarts from me that's for sure!  I'm so proud of her!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Time to brag on my daughter! She just handed me her invitation to join Jr Beta Club @ school!  For those of you that maybe don't know that is an elite club for smart people! She didn't get her smarts from me that's for sure!  I'm so proud of her!


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2013)

ok folks.....i'm out. Gotta load up and head to Savannah to do a little work this weekend........at least maybe i'll get to eat at da Shell House


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Time to brag on my daughter! She just handed me her invitation to join Jr Beta Club @ school!  For those of you that maybe don't know that is an elite club for smart people! She didn't get her smarts from me that's for sure!  I'm so proud of her!



AWESOME!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> kang



Awl hail........again?***said in a southern accent***


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Time to brag on my daughter! She just handed me her invitation to join Jr Beta Club @ school!  For those of you that maybe don't know that is an elite club for smart people! She didn't get her smarts from me that's for sure!  I'm so proud of her!



Yay!!!! Congratulations! Hayley was invited a month or so back, too. She definitely didn't get it from me, either


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Time to brag on my daughter! She just handed me her invitation to join Jr Beta Club @ school!  For those of you that maybe don't know that is an elite club for smart people! She didn't get her smarts from me that's for sure!  I'm so proud of her!


I could prolly lead dat club.


rydert said:


> ok folks.....i'm out. Gotta load up and head to Savannah to do a little work this weekend........at least maybe i'll get to eat at da Shell House



Be careful bro, crazy folk on da road!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Awl hail........again?***said in a southern accent***


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Time to brag on my daughter! She just handed me her invitation to join Jr Beta Club @ school!  For those of you that maybe don't know that is an elite club for smart people! She didn't get her smarts from me that's for sure!  I'm so proud of her!


congrats to her. My boy earned it last year, and by the time the year was up disqualified himself... Keepin an "A" average in everything was just a little more than he could do.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yay!!!! Congratulations! Hayley was invited a month or so back, too. She definitely didn't get it from me, either



Sweet!!! We should definitely get them together sometime! I think Ali would like Hayley! 



stringmusic said:


> I could prolly lead dat club.
> 
> 
> Be careful bro, crazy folk on da road!!



Doubt it! You spend too much time in the potty!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2013)

I was in the VHS club when I was a little feller


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Doubt it! You spend too much time in the potty!


Dats where I do all my learnin' 



hdm03 said:


> I was in the VHS club when I was a little feller


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Time to brag on my daughter! She just handed me her invitation to join Jr Beta Club @ school!  For those of you that maybe don't know that is an elite club for smart people! She didn't get her smarts from me that's for sure!  I'm so proud of her!





Sugar Plum said:


> Yay!!!! Congratulations! Hayley was invited a month or so back, too. She definitely didn't get it from me, either





My congratulations to both those little Ladies!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Time to brag on my daughter! She just handed me her invitation to join Jr Beta Club @ school!  For those of you that maybe don't know that is an elite club for smart people! She didn't get her smarts from me that's for sure!  I'm so proud of her!





rydert said:


> ok folks.....i'm out. Gotta load up and head to Savannah to do a little work this weekend........at least maybe i'll get to eat at da Shell House


Later


stringmusic said:


> Dats where I do all my learnin'


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> ok folks.....i'm out. Gotta load up and head to Savannah to do a little work this weekend........at least maybe i'll get to eat at da Shell House


 safe travels!


Sugar Plum said:


> Yay!!!! Congratulations! Hayley was invited a month or so back, too. She definitely didn't get it from me, either


 oh & congrats to you too, for *saving your patient*!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm surprised it lasted as long as it did


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

poof


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm surprised it lasted as long as it did


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm surprised it lasted as long as it did



All threads get read eventually.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



Cant say, i'm playing pretty


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2013)

what'd i miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> what'd i miss?



I'll pm ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Keebs


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2013)

Dang Strang


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs; Mud needs you


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2013)

I  believe that Sammy and i are gonna take a nap. Man, that is a cold wind blowin' outside!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I  believe that Sammy and i are gonna take a nap. Man, that is a cold wind blowin' outside!



I just seen where we are getting a Fire house sub, they any good?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs


 yes?


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs


Mud


hdm03 said:


> Keebs; Mud needs you


he needs.......... ohnevermind...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes?
> 
> Mud
> 
> he needs.......... ohnevermind...........



Hey


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey


 what you done done this time??????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Almost time for a new king


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

King


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2013)

Kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what you done done this time??????



On a serious note, you reckon Nic would meet us half way with a bowl of that chili


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2013)

I walked to the copier and missed it


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> On a serious note, you reckon Nic would meet us half way with a bowl of that chili


 highly doubtful.............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I walked to the copier and missed it


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I walked to the copier and missed it



No! You tryin to be Kang in the wrong thread!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I walked to the copier and missed it



 The last two or three i've had a customer walk in


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2013)

Awwww Hail Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


>





Keebs said:


> highly doubtful.............


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> On a serious note, you reckon Nic would meet us half way with a bowl of that chili





Keebs said:


> highly doubtful.............



Mines a simmerin'!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Awwww Hail Mud


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mines a simmerin'!!


tease!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mines a simmerin'!!





Lemme see, lemme see!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mines a simmerin'!!



Pic please


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> tease!





Nicodemus said:


> Lemme see, lemme see!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Pic please



 

Postin from my phone. Let me know if the image is too big! I can't tell on here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Time to brag on my daughter! She just handed me her invitation to join Jr Beta Club @ school!  For those of you that maybe don't know that is an elite club for smart people! She didn't get her smarts from me that's for sure!  I'm so proud of her!





Sugar Plum said:


> Yay!!!! Congratulations! Hayley was invited a month or so back, too. She definitely didn't get it from me, either





Prolly mine . . . 




Nicodemus said:


> Lemme see, lemme see!!!!







Well, alrighty then, incoming . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Postin from my phone. Let me know if the image is too big! I can't tell on here!




Yes ma`am!!   



Hooked On Quack said:


> Prolly mine . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  Turnin` my phone OFF!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Postin from my phone. Let me know if the image is too big! I can't tell on here!



MMMMMMMMM mm , that looks good. 

You and Nic got me cravin Chili, but i've done promised the wifey i'd take her out tonight. Maybe i can talk her into making a big pot for tomorrow


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prolly mine . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> Yes ma`am!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I just seen where we are getting a Fire house sub, they any good?



They are the best you can get!! Fire house is awesome 

Try you a hook and ladder the first time, then get you a meatball the next time.


Oh, and ALL HAIL


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> They are the best you can get!! Fire house is awesome
> 
> Try you a hook and ladder the first time, then get you a meatball the next time.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input i'll put em on my list to try


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> They are the best you can get!! Fire house is awesome
> 
> Try you a hook and ladder the first time, then get you a meatball the next time.
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Thanks for the input i'll put em on my list to try






With extra spicy MUSTARD !!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prolly mine . . .



NO!!!!




stringmusic said:


> They are the best you can get!! Fire house is awesome
> 
> Try you a hook and ladder the first time, then get you a meatball the next time.
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Thanks for the input i'll put em on my list to try



Yep....Fire House is good!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> With extra spicy MUSTARD !!!!





Crickett said:


> NO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




30 more minutes, Keebs better be warmin up the truck


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> 30 more minutes, Keebs better be warmin up the truck


Truck warm, cooler filled & cold and Skynard cued up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Truck warm, cooler filled & cold and Skynard cued up!



Well lets go, later ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well lets go, later ya'll


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> NO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Why come you always either  me, or  at me???





Heehee, Strangy's thread got deleted !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why come you always either  me, or  at me???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



B/c you're always askin for it.....


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2013)

Lawd almighty i bout had to walk away from work today ... 

I eventually started telling people when i would check them out "Sorry for the wait, but you see my boss over there *points at him*, he is too busy talking to random ladys that walk by then to help out and knock the line down"

That may get me fired one day but i dont really care, if it wasnt true i wouldnt say it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 17, 2013)

I Hungry & cold, whats fo suppa. I don't know what we are haven.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Truck warm, cooler filled & cold and Skynard cued up!



Warm Truck, Lynard Skynard, Cooler full, South Ga back roads. dont get no better, unless I was there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

buttermilk biscuits, parmessan cheekun, collard greens and sweet corn on da cob...

Sho was tasty..


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I Hungry & cold, whats fo suppa. I don't know what we are haven.



Deer Chili


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 17, 2013)

Deer hamburger steaks in gravey with onions, collars & macorroni with cheeze. That is what I was told. Ice cream later.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2013)

Gonna be fried turkey nuggets, tater crowns, and some cream pea's for supper!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> B/c you're always askin for it.....






Mo like beggin for it . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Truck warm, cooler filled & cold and Skynard cued up!



Dang it girl. You got it going on. Will up pick me up from work tomorrow


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

oh, I didn't know wez talking bout suppa. Dang some of ya'll eat early. Crickett that chili looks GOOD TADEAF! Chicken stew here wiff a big ole fire in the fireplace! Baby it's cold outside.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2013)

Howdy from the norf pole. Watchin' the snow pile up and cookin' deer tacos.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Howdy from the norf pole. Watchin' the snow pile up and cookin' deer tacos.


Soft shell or crunchy?


----------



## CountryClover (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> oh, I didn't know wez talking bout suppa. Dang some of ya'll eat early. Crickett that chili looks GOOD TADEAF! Chicken stew here wiff a big ole fire in the fireplace! Baby it's cold outside.



I wanted a fire but skeered to use up the firewood stacked up on the porch & we may really need it in a couple of weeks. 



NCHillbilly said:


> Howdy from the norf pole. Watchin' the snow pile up and cookin' deer tacos.



Quit rubbin' it in!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soft shell or crunchy?


Sometimes we do both. Wrap that soft around that crunchy one. UmUm good. 


Crickett said:


> I wanted a fire but skeered to use up the firewood stacked up on the porch & we may really need it in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit rubbin' it in!



True that. The boy brought up 3 wagon fulls today and we done used half of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

CountryClover said:


>





Heyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2013)

CountryClover said:


>


well, look who showed up! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!


Hey Quacker!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> well, look who showed up!
> 
> Hey Quacker!






Hiya Pookie !!!


----------



## CountryClover (Jan 17, 2013)

​


Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!




QUACK!!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> well, look who showed up!
> 
> Hey Quacker!



It's been a while!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

CountryClover said:


> ​
> 
> QUACK!!!!
> 
> ...






Awwww Hail, Queen Karen !!!!!!!!


----------



## CountryClover (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwww Hail, Queen Karen !!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwww Hail, Queen Karen !!!!!!!!



 Awww hail the new Queen!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

CountryClover said:


>




Whatcha gigglin 'bout ??  




Crickett said:


> Awww hail the new Queen!






I want soma yo chili ????


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha gigglin 'bout ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope! Can't have none!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Nope! Can't have none!





Well aight then . . . stompin off mad Slip style.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well aight then . . . stompin off mad Slip style.







I reckon I'll share wiffya! Didn't know you's gonna get all  at me!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soft shell or crunchy?



'Twixt and 'tween. Corn tortillas heated up on a griddle until they're not quite crispy. Spanish rice, too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I reckon I'll share wiffya! Didn't know you's gonna get all  at me!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well aight then . . . stompin off mad Slip style.



You're so cute when you have the pouty face. 

Ya'll get ready for another Pookie adventure:
Timmay and I plan to go rabbit hunting in Lee County this weekend, and i'll be using my video glasses for the first time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You're so cute when you have the pouty face.
> 
> Ya'll get ready for another Pookie adventure:
> Timmay and I plan to go rabbit hunting in Lee County this weekend, and i'll be using my video glasses for the first time.






I have "pouty" lipz . . .



Ya'll don't have any doggies ???  Just gonna kick da bushes and shoot each other ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

Where's all da snow?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I have "pouty" lipz . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll don't have any doggies ???  Just gonna kick da bushes and shoot each other ???



We do quite well without the dogs. Besides, i'd rather catch them hiding in a briar bed and clip their head off. Doesn't mess up them hindquarters and backstrap!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

Chicken fajitas and spanish rice! 

 Hankus!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Chicken fajitas and spanish rice!
> 
> Hankus!!



Great minds think alike!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2013)

Chicken sammich


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Great minds think alike!



10-4, I saw that  

You gettin hammered up yonder?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Chicken sammich



That'll work!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2013)

Long day. . . sgetti and salad


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2013)

Some kinda frozen pizza that aint frozen or something ... I dunno, but it went down good. Werked for me.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2013)

Drunken Clams at the Tilted Kilt. Evening youngins down in The State.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Drunken Clams at the Tilted Kilt. Evening youngins down in The State.



Evenin Pops!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2013)

Howdy Jeff.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Drunken Clams at the Tilted Kilt. Evening youngins down in The State.



Somehow that sounded wrong in my head


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have had the crud  for a week. This is bad stuff.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Drunken Clams at the Tilted Kilt. Evening youngins down in The State.


Evening, KY! 


Hankus said:


> Somehow that sounded wrong in my head


Yeah, i did a double take too. 


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> I have had the crud  for a week. This is bad stuff.



Hey, Dennis!
Man, sorry to hear that but there is a ton of bugs and viruses going around. Hope you get back to fishing soon!


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Somehow that sounded wrong in my head


Yeap!


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> I have had the crud  for a week. This is bad stuff.



Hope it lets go of ya soon...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Drunken Clams at the Tilted Kilt. Evening youngins down in The State.



Yeah I did not even know they drank either.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2013)

Good evening folks!!.........Got a good warm fire going in the wood heater!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!.........Got a good warm fire going in the wood heater!!



Evenin Mitch!! 

I had to close the doors!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 17, 2013)

What's goin on in heah?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> What's goin on in heah?



Chillaxin!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> What's goin on in heah?



Hiya, Snowbabe!!! 
Just wandering the halls and blowing my whistle occasionally.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Mitch!!
> 
> I had to close the doors!!


Evening Jeff!!

Give my best to Mrs. "T", and Jag!!

Work has had me stretched 3 ways to Sunday since the first of the year!!

Time here has been limited at best!!



SnowHunter said:


> What's goin on in heah?


Ain't been able to do this in a while!!

Hey Snowy!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowbabe!!!
> Just wandering the halls and blowing my whistle occasionally.











RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeff!!
> 
> Give my best to Mrs. "T", and Jag!!
> 
> ...



The Jag says 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MizT says hello!!


----------



## slip (Jan 18, 2013)

Miss the old days when we had a night crew here...


----------



## kracker (Jan 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Miss the old days when we had a night crew here...


I'm lurking, just ain't got much to say...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Miss the old days when we had a night crew here...



Yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Miss the old days when we had a night crew here...



define night 

sure is dark outside now. . .

well it is dark coffee time 







and it is POETS DAY so don't forget to!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 18, 2013)

Good Morning Gobblin and it is FRIDAY to most of you out there this morning.

I got up at 4:45 AM and cranked up the 'puter but the dang GON pages would not even load for 20 minutes.  Than at 4:06 AM, the dreaded "white screen" showed up.    I was so mad that I just started washing a couple of loads of laundry, read the newspaper to check and see if my name was on the obituary page, ate some breakfast and NOW I am ready to get my rear in gear to do some more productive things today.

Are any of you snow-skiing out there this morning????  NCHillbilly might even be lost out there in the snow-drifts.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2013)

Runnin behind, but fallin ahead


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 18, 2013)

Rise up!!!!


Today is my Fryday and it will be a 3 day weekend!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 18, 2013)

Frozen tundra anyone?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2013)

Mornin, Friday is here.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 18, 2013)

Mornin' folks!



hdm03 said:


> Rise up!!!!


You goin' to da game again?



> Today is my Fryday and it will be a 3 day weekend!



We gots Mundy off too!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2013)

Mornin folkles. Sausage cheese biskit wiff MUSTARD!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 18, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You goin' to da game again?



Yes sir; we be long time season ticket holders


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 18, 2013)

Kang?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 18, 2013)

Kang now?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 18, 2013)

Well would ya look at me 

Hail me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Yes sir; we be long time season ticket holders


Lucky! 


hdm03 said:


> Kang?


not yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2013)

I type tooo slow I guess.
Awwwww Hail hdm03.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Yes sir; we be long time season ticket holders





hdm03 said:


> Well would ya look at me
> 
> Hail me!



I wuttin' even payin' attention.


all hail kang hdm!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2013)

Lawd have mercy, come ON 5:00!!!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 18, 2013)

Just et' a chunck of key lime cake with cream cheese icing cause it somebody's b-day in da office. 


..... that was my breakfast.




..... it was good though!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Are any of you snow-skiing out there this morning????  NCHillbilly might even be lost out there in the snow-drifts.



Naw, just took me twenty minutes to get the frozen slush chiseled off my windshield and thirty more minutes of serious 4-wheelin' to get out to the highway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2013)

Moanin kids.....brother already called


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids.....brother already called



He musta gone to bed early last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He musta gone to bed early last night.



Yeah, what's the rush!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, what's the rush!!



so, didja answer the phone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> so, didja answer the phone.



He actually left a voice mail and he NEVER, NEVER does that!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He actually left a voice mail and he NEVER, NEVER does that!!!



He must REALLY need your help today. 
Take your time getting ready.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He must REALLY need your help today.
> Take your time getting ready.



I am 

I showed him the light at the end of the tunnel yesterday. We've got a few of sheets of drywall left to hang today and a door opening to move a half inch   He'll be able to move on to the painting, trim, floors, after the drywall is all finished. All the tearing out, wiring, and plumbing are complete.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2013)

CYL!!! Y'all have a nice day


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 18, 2013)

Kind of slow up in here; looks like I'll be da Kang for a while


----------



## Crickett (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmmm....Chickle-FIL-A(my son calls it that) for lunch!


----------



## slip (Jan 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hmmm....Chickle-FIL-A(my son calls it that) for lunch!



 Imma start calling it that too.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Imma start calling it that too.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 18, 2013)

Time fo' lunch


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Time fo' lunch


 IIyiyi, I oversalted my dang snap beans!!!!!!  but the smoked butt & twice baked tater were delish!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2013)

Sardines and Crakers for lunch today. With Potted meat on the side.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2013)

Leftover deer tacos for lunch. They wuz good.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2013)

Who stopped the clock????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Who stopped the clock????



Tell me about it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2013)

What to do today ???


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> IIyiyi, I oversalted my dang snap beans!!!!!!  but the smoked butt & twice baked tater were delish!



smoked butt and twice baked taters is better'n snap peas anyway!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 18, 2013)

Only one mo hour then my 3 day weekend starts


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me about it.


 AND got it by myself!


Hooked On Quack said:


> What to do today ???


 I am SO SORRYYY!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't move!!!!!! Hold ON!!!!!!!


stringmusic said:


> smoked butt and twice baked taters is better'n snap peas anyway!!


they got salty settin........ but they were good the first night!


hdm03 said:


> Only one mo hour then my 3 day weekend starts


 I got 3 mo to go!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm poutin cause we was robbed! It's all the messican's fault for gettin my hopes up!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm poutin cause we was robbed! It's all the messican's fault for gettin my hopes up!


WHAT?????????? Oh!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ruby tuesdays, Bold blackened shrimp and steak, mmm .. good. Need a lil nap now.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ruby tuesdays, Bold blackened shrimp and steak, mmm .. good. Need a lil nap now.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> WHAT?????????? Oh!





Keebs said:


>



 Dadgum Keebs has her  out today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Dadgum Keebs has her  out today!



She's a mean women


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Dadgum Keebs has her  out today!











 I sowwy, it just ain't been a good week.............. the debil made me do it!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> She's a mean women


 Boy, I say BOY! You'd best watch it!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy, it just ain't been a good week.............. the debil made me do it!


 It's Otay!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> It's Otay!


 Count DOWN time!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Count DOWN time!!!!!



 Finally, right? 

My hubby just texted me & he's takin me out to dinner tonight!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Count DOWN time!!!!!



You in a better mood now??? Now that it's time to hit the clock, come on lets go

Later ya'll, everyone have a good weekend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2013)

Whassssssuuuuuuuuuuup?


----------



## kracker (Jan 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whassssssuuuuuuuuuuup?


Folks wishin' their lives away.........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Finally, right?
> 
> My hubby just texted me & he's takin me out to dinner tonight!


 That's alright!


mudracing101 said:


> You in a better mood now??? Now that it's time to hit the clock, come on lets go
> 
> Later ya'll, everyone have a good weekend





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whassssssuuuuuuuuuuup?


Izzzoutta heah!


kracker said:


> Folks wishin' their lives away.........


nawman, just ready to start da 3 day weekend!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2013)

tomorrow morning........9:30am:


----------



## slip (Jan 18, 2013)

Just scared the fire out of Mom. Was away for a few hours and she was here alone, so when i got back i decided i was going to 'break in' ... I had with me what shes learned to shoot so i knew i was safe there... well, i came barging in the back door which is about a foot away from the computer she was on. Holy cow.


The dogs didnt find it nearly as funny as i did, but the bleeding should stop soon and i heal fast.

Moral to that story was to show her that yes it CAN happen to her/us, and no its not going to be like on TV where you have time to grab a phone and hide in a bathroom or something. 911 Is for _after_ the bodies hit the floor.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Just scared the fire out of Mom. Was away for a few hours and she was here alone, so when i got back i decided i was going to 'break in' ... I had with me what shes learned to shoot so i knew i was safe there... well, i came barging in the back door which is about a foot away from the computer she was on. Holy cow.
> 
> 
> The dogs didnt find it nearly as funny as i did, but the bleeding should stop soon and i heal fast.
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2013)

Early arrival . . . homemade tomato soup.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2013)

kang


----------



## Crickett (Jan 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Just scared the fire out of Mom. Was away for a few hours and she was here alone, so when i got back i decided i was going to 'break in' ... I had with me what shes learned to shoot so i knew i was safe there... well, i came barging in the back door which is about a foot away from the computer she was on. Holy cow.
> 
> 
> The dogs didnt find it nearly as funny as i did, but the bleeding should stop soon and i heal fast.
> ...



 Don't be scarin yer mama like'at!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Just scared the fire out of Mom. Was away for a few hours and she was here alone, so when i got back i decided i was going to 'break in' ... I had with me what shes learned to shoot so i knew i was safe there... well, i came barging in the back door which is about a foot away from the computer she was on. Holy cow.
> 
> 
> The dogs didnt find it nearly as funny as i did, but the bleeding should stop soon and i heal fast.
> ...





Hades hath no fury like a woman scorned.  Or scared.  

And women are like elephants. They walk around rememberin` stuff. They NEVER forget.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 18, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> kang



Awl hail......I's almost Queen!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Hades hath no fury like a woman scorned.  Or scared.
> 
> And women are like elephants. They walk around rememberin` stuff. They NEVER forget.



 Hey Nic!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Hades hath no fury like a woman scorned.  Or scared.
> 
> And women are like elephants. They walk around rememberin` stuff. They NEVER forget.


What was that? Hades hath no scorn like an elephant sized furry woman? what? huh?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 18, 2013)

EWnDC, it's Fridaaaaaaaaaaay finallyyyyyyyyyyy. Hey boyz n gurlz.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What was that? Hades hath no scorn like an elephant sized furry woman? what? huh?



elephants can stomp hard


----------



## kracker (Jan 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Just scared the fire out of Mom. Was away for a few hours and she was here alone, so when i got back i decided i was going to 'break in' ... I had with me what shes learned to shoot so i knew i was safe there... well, i came barging in the back door which is about a foot away from the computer she was on. Holy cow.
> 
> 
> The dogs didnt find it nearly as funny as i did, but the bleeding should stop soon and i heal fast.
> ...


Oh, the guilt trips you'll have to go on because of this.


----------



## slip (Jan 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Crickett said:


> Don't be scarin yer mama like'at!!!


It was for her own good!!


...Is what i keep telling her.


Nicodemus said:


> Hades hath no fury like a woman scorned.  Or scared.
> 
> And women are like elephants. They walk around rememberin` stuff. They NEVER forget.


Oh im sure she'll get me back .... Just not teh same way, unlike her i know how every gun in this house works.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> What was that? Hades hath no scorn like an elephant sized furry woman? what? huh?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey Nic!





Hey Miss Crickett! How you are?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What was that? Hades hath no scorn like an elephant sized furry woman? what? huh?


----------



## slip (Jan 18, 2013)

kracker said:


> Oh, the guilt trips you'll have to go on because of this.



True, but still worth it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey yall keep it down in here! we can here yall all the way down to the Deer forum.LOLs


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> EWnDC, it's Fridaaaaaaaaaaay finallyyyyyyyyyyy. Hey boyz n gurlz.



Howdy, and x2. Except here it's EW & EW instead of EW & DC.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Hey yall keep it down in here! we can here yall all the way down to the Deer forum.LOLs



Sorry, KM!
Getting my briar stompin' gameface on. We headed to a different part of the property tomorrow. A 3 acre clover field surrounded by briar beds! This is gonna get ugly!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, KM!
> Getting my briar stompin' gameface on. We headed to a different part of the property tomorrow. A 3 acre clover field surrounded by briar beds! This is gonna get ugly!!!



Don't forget the pots and pans with spoons to beat on them & I'll see yall when you get to the other end of that briar bed. TTYL


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Don't forget the pots and pans with spoons to beat on them & I'll see yall when you get to the other end of that briar bed. TTYL



Pots and pans? 
This is a meat hunting expedition. We sneak up to a briar bed and check it carefully. If you see him sitting there, you shoot his head off. If you don't then kick the bed and blast him when he runs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Pots and pans?
> This is a meat hunting expedition. We sneak up to a briar bed and check it carefully. If you see him sitting there, you shoot his head off. If you don't then kick the bed and blast him when he runs.


Call Quack to see if he will loan you Bobby. He just runs inside the briar dens and scares them out. Sort of like a two legged beagle.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> EWnDC, it's Fridaaaaaaaaaaay finallyyyyyyyyyyy. Hey boyz n gurlz.



I'm going deer hunting tomorrow.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 18, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> EWnDC, it's Fridaaaaaaaaaaay finallyyyyyyyyyyy. Hey boyz n gurlz.



Coffee and M&M's .... it might be what's for dinner!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Call Quack to see if he will loan you Bobby. He just runs inside the briar dens and scares them out. Sort of like a two legged beagle.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Call Quack to see if he will loan you Bobby. He just runs inside the briar dens and scares them out. Sort of like a two legged beagle.


I hope Quack puts his bell collar on this time. I'd hate to see him get shot thru the ear again. 


elfiii said:


> I'm going deer hunting tomorrow.


They're still nocturnal, but you should have the place to yourself!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2013)

Evenin senior citizens!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 18, 2013)

Seafood Chimichanga from 7 Tequilas


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Just scared the fire out of Mom. Was away for a few hours and she was here alone, so when i got back i decided i was going to 'break in' ... I had with me what shes learned to shoot so i knew i was safe there... well, i came barging in the back door which is about a foot away from the computer she was on. Holy cow.
> 
> 
> The dogs didnt find it nearly as funny as i did, but the bleeding should stop soon and i heal fast.
> ...


I hate to tell ya boy, but you done messed up..........


Nicodemus said:


> Hades hath no fury like a woman scorned.  Or scared.
> 
> And women are like elephants. They walk around rememberin` stuff. They NEVER forget.





Hornet22 said:


> EWnDC, it's Fridaaaaaaaaaaay finallyyyyyyyyyyy. Hey boyz n gurlz.


Uuuuuhhhh........... Wiser's & Coke........... MAN I needed this.............


slip said:


> It was for her own good!!
> 
> 
> ...Is what i keep telling her.
> ...


Boy, I say Boy, you don't EVEN know!!!!!!!!!


slip said:


> True, but still worth it.


for now...........


kmckinnie said:


> Hey yall keep it down in here! we can here yall all the way down to the Deer forum.LOLs


so, what's yur point, bubba?


elfiii said:


> I'm going deer hunting tomorrow.


 ELFIII In Da HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hey Darlin'!!!!!!1


Crickett said:


> Seafood Chimichanga from 7 Tequilas


 I sooooo upset, thought I was gonna get seafood tonight........... it didn't happen...............


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin senior citizens!!



Evening Jeff, and the rest of you spring chickens.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2013)

Evenin Pops....kind of quiet tonight!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Pops....kind of quiet tonight!!



Too quiet, but I think I hears some drums.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2013)

All I'm hearin is the cold settlin in....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> All I'm hearin is the cold settlin in....



It is warming up here in the commonwealth. Didn't even wear the long johns today. Hopes it cools off a little down around Moultrie, before I get there.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2013)

OK, my Drivelers, whatdaya do when you KNOW someone close to you is being done soooo wrong, ya just wanna go  *set the record strate* but said person sez "NO"............ I an soooo ready for a scrap, but the chains are holding me......... what ya'll say, should I hit the road & say the peace or let it lie???????????


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It is warming up here in the commonwealth. Didn't even wear the long johns today. Hopes it cools off a little down around Moultrie, before I get there.


Honey, by the time you get down here, we should actually be having "winter"!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2013)

NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You & your "SMAART ALECK" Remarks about elephants & women, got me this avatar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2013)

Hhhhmmm, dang, I gots the room to myself it seems................


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> OK, my Drivelers, whatdaya do when you KNOW someone close to you is being done soooo wrong, ya just wanna go  *set the record strate* but said person sez "NO"............ I an soooo ready for a scrap, but the chains are holding me......... what ya'll say, should I hit the road & say the peace or let it lie???????????


Go with the wishes of the one closest to you!!

This will pay more dividends in the long run!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2013)

ok, fine, no advice, means I gotta take things into my own hands.....................................................................................
....................................................................................................
............................................................................................................
......................................................................................................
............................................................................................................












..................................................................................................





















.....................................................................................................









If you REALLY get curious, check Paulk Funeral Home, Fitzgerald/Ocilla, GA............................


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Go with the wishes of the one closest to you!!
> 
> This will pay more dividends in the long run!!


But not NEAR as satisfying!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, fine, no advice, means I gotta take things into my own hands.....................................................................................
> ....................................................................................................
> ............................................................................................................
> ......................................................................................................
> ...



Don't do it!!!

Something not done doesn't have to be taken back, or apologized for!!

Bite your tongue on this one Darlin!!


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> OK, my Drivelers, whatdaya do when you KNOW someone close to you is being done soooo wrong, ya just wanna go  *set the record strate* but said person sez "NO"............ I an soooo ready for a scrap, but the chains are holding me......... what ya'll say, should I hit the road & say the peace or let it lie???????????


When you find out lemme know. Im in the same boat kinda.


Keebs said:


> ok, fine, no advice, means I gotta take things into my own hands.....................................................................................
> ....................................................................................................
> ............................................................................................................
> ......................................................................................................
> ...



I know where there is a old well. Real deep.


----------



## kracker (Jan 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> OK, my Drivelers, whatdaya do when you KNOW someone close to you is being done soooo wrong, ya just wanna go  *set the record strate* but said person sez "NO"............ I an soooo ready for a scrap, but the chains are holding me......... what ya'll say, should I hit the road & say the peace or let it lie???????????


Let it lie.

My daughters didn't tell me what my wife was doing to me because of everything else I had going on and they were afraid I would snap. It worked out in my favor because now they see my ex for what she really was, and I'm a lot happier person.

You'll do the right thing, if you can keep us idjits in line, everything else is a piece of cake.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 19, 2013)

kracker said:


> Let it lie.
> 
> My daughters didn't tell me what my wife was doing to me because of everything else I had going on and they were afraid I would snap. It worked out in my favor because now they see my ex for what she really was, and I'm a lot happier person.
> 
> You'll do the right thing, if you can keep us idjits in line, everything else is a piece of cake.


In times of trouble you learn who your true friends are!!

Yeah I know it sounds like a line from a country song!!


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2013)

Evenin Rutt, Kracker ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 19, 2013)

slip said:


> Evenin Rutt, Kracker ...


Slip we are going to be in your neck of the woods tomorrow!!.......Pm me your location for tomorrow, and we will swing by for a visit!!


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Slip we are going to be in your neck of the woods tomorrow!!.......Pm me your location for tomorrow, and we will swing by for a visit!!



I've got a bit of running around to do tomorrow ... Bout what time will you be around?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2013)

Middle of the night.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2013)

Goin to werk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2013)

Wife made cubed steak n gravy last night. This mornin I took a couple of buttermilk biskits and put me some cubed steak and gravy on them.

Good thing I ain't Catholic..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wife made cubed steak n gravy last night. This mornin I took a couple of buttermilk biskits and put me some cubed steak and gravy on them.
> 
> Good thing I ain't Catholic..



being messican is punishment enough.  


Well the coffee is brewing


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2013)

Drinkin a cup at the huddle house


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2013)

About to hit the shower and go wabbit hunting with Big Timmay! Unfortunately, i never could figure out ho to use the video glasses.


----------



## kracker (Jan 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> About to hit the shower and go wabbit hunting with Big Timmay! Unfortunately, i never could figure out ho to use the video glasses.


Just reading the play by play is enough, video would probably be sensory overload!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 19, 2013)

Lots of deer tracks this morning,hogs to. never seen any they moved last nite. Squirrels galorie....


----------



## Crickett (Jan 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> OK, my Drivelers, whatdaya do when you KNOW someone close to you is being done soooo wrong, ya just wanna go  *set the record strate* but said person sez "NO"............ I an soooo ready for a scrap, but the chains are holding me......... what ya'll say, should I hit the road & say the peace or let it lie???????????



Yep like the guys said you just gotta bite your tongue! 




Keebs said:


> NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You & your "SMAART ALECK" Remarks about elephants & women, got me this avatar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 19, 2013)

Hawt coffee kinda Mornin! Oh wait, that's every morning


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You & your "SMAART ALECK" Remarks about elephants & women, got me this avatar!!!!!!!!!





I thought I heard somebody holler....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> OK, my Drivelers, whatdaya do when you KNOW someone close to you is being done soooo wrong, ya just wanna go  *set the record strate* but said person sez "NO"............ I an soooo ready for a scrap, but the chains are holding me......... what ya'll say, should I hit the road & say the peace or let it lie???????????





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Go with the wishes of the one closest to you!!
> 
> This will pay more dividends in the long run!!



^^^^^ This!!



Keebs said:


> ok, fine, no advice, means I gotta take things into my own hands.....................................................................................
> ....................................................................................................
> ............................................................................................................
> ......................................................................................................
> ...



 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't do it!!!
> 
> Something not done doesn't have to be taken back, or apologized for!!
> 
> Bite your tongue on this one Darlin!!



^^^^^ This!!!



kracker said:


> Let it lie.
> 
> My daughters didn't tell me what my wife was doing to me because of everything else I had going on and they were afraid I would snap. It worked out in my favor because now they see my ex for what she really was, and I'm a lot happier person.
> 
> You'll do the right thing, if you can keep us idjits in line, everything else is a piece of cake.



^^^^^ This!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> In times of trouble you learn who your true friends are!!
> 
> Yeah I know it sounds like a line from a country song!!



^^^^^ This!!!




Mernin kids......will head over to brother's when he calls.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2013)

Amish Mafia "The Reckoning".... The highlite of my day.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Amish Mafia "The Reckoning".... The highlite of my day.



Kinda slow day huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Amish Mafia "The Reckoning".... The highlite of my day.





KyDawg said:


> Kinda slow day huh?



Don't worry....all I did was hook up a door bell, just to hear it go ding dong!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Kinda slow day huh?



We're talking three legged turtle slow. 


Fishbait working at the shop, me and Mini-Me feeling a little cruddy so we're just chillin.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry....all I did was hook up a door bell, just to hear it go ding dong!!



Yeah... I wasn't quite that bored.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2013)

My weekend to work . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah... I wasn't quite that bored.



Actually, I was quite happy when it ding donged!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> My weekend to work . . .



I assume you're havin a great time too!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Actually, I was quite happy when it ding donged!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you're havin a great time too!!





Will find out at 7pm !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will find out at 7pm !!!



I bet the suspense is killin ya!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet the suspense is killin ya!!





Dontchaknowit !!!  At least it's not raining !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dontchaknowit !!!  At least it's not raining !!



Finally!! I know we're in a drought, but it was gettin soggy!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 19, 2013)

Evenin folks.....whats a goin on in here??


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2013)

Spent my day running some woods and choppin some fat wood and tinder fungus.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2013)

Did computer work from home today then relaxed and go to town for some supplies.   Hungry . . . any suggestions????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2013)

my legs don't work anymore. 5 hours of walking thru briars and stepping in stump holes, drainage ditches, and tripping over logs has left me with some aching knee's and hip joints.
We started off strong and killed 4 missed two on the first lap. Then spent the rest of the morning jumping deer, quail, and watching doves fly over. Timmay finally nailed #5 trying to sneak out the side of a briar bed, but that was it.
May try fishing tomorrow. Got a pond that needs baby bass and monster channel cats removed.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> my legs don't work anymore. 5 hours of walking thru briars and stepping in stump holes, drainage ditches, and tripping over logs has left me with some aching knee's and hip joints.
> We started off strong and killed 4 missed two on the first lap. Then spent the rest of the morning jumping deer, quail, and watching doves fly over. Timmay finally nailed #5 trying to sneak out the side of a briar bed, but that was it.
> May try fishing tomorrow. Got a pond that needs baby bass and monster channel cats removed.



got the meat cleaned and put away....should make for some fine eating. We will take another try at them soon, maybe more will pop out then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> my legs don't work anymore. 5 hours of walking thru briars and stepping in stump holes, drainage ditches, and tripping over logs has left me with some aching knee's and hip joints.
> We started off strong and killed 4 missed two on the first lap. Then spent the rest of the morning jumping deer, quail, and watching doves fly over. Timmay finally nailed #5 trying to sneak out the side of a briar bed, but that was it.
> May try fishing tomorrow. Got a pond that needs baby bass and monster channel cats removed.





kaintuckee said:


> got the meat cleaned and put away....should make for some fine eating. We will take another try at them soon, maybe more will pop out then.



Sounds like you two had a good day, nonetheless!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2013)

How's all you rabbit stompin idjits doin tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2013)

Fittin to eat some homemade potato nocchi and marinara sauce, wiff a salad, and Texas toast!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's all you rabbit stompin idjits doin tonight?



Just finished half a bbq chicken from Meatslangers, baked beans, leftover cream pea's and 3 Aleve.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 19, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOO


Yes I am still alive just buried under computers and fishing rods!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2013)

Stuffed!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished half a bbq chicken from Meatslangers, baked beans, leftover cream pea's and 3 Aleve.



Sounds kind of yummy.



jmfauver said:


> BOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> Yes I am still alive just buried under computers and fishing rods!!!!!!!!!!!!1



How many rods have you repaired now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> BOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> Yes I am still alive just buried under computers and fishing rods!!!!!!!!!!!!1



  

How ya doin Tiny?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> BOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> Yes I am still alive just buried under computers and fishing rods!!!!!!!!!!!!1



MIIIKEY!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2013)

Tiny lil feller ain he


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Tiny lil feller ain he



He got in and out of here undetected, we're gonna have to beef up da scurity round here.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 19, 2013)

ok, I didn't do nuttin, but the feeling to *set the record skrate* still ain't gone!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, I didn't do nuttin, but the feeling to *set the record skrate* still ain't gone!



umm.....okaaay. 

i musta missed sumpin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, I didn't do nuttin, but the feeling to *set the record skrate* still ain't gone!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, I didn't do nuttin, but the feeling to *set the record skrate* still ain't gone!



Do I need to load up an arsenal and head your way sis?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> umm.....okaaay.
> 
> i musta missed sumpin.





Obviously a couple of bunnies.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2013)

We're watching Big Bang Theory.


Fishbait just said I would be Amy Farrah Fallow. 



I always thought I was more the Dr. Sheldon Cooper type.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Obviously a couple of bunnies.



They weren't on my side, but yes! I freely admit shooting at defenseless wabbits as they ran for their lives. Some made it. Most didn't. 
Just wished there had been more to shoot at.


----------



## kracker (Jan 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, I didn't do nuttin, but the feeling to *set the record skrate* still ain't gone!


They just ain't worth it.


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> They weren't on my side, but yes! I freely admit shooting at defenseless wabbits as they ran for their lives. Some made it. Most didn't.
> Just wished there had been more to shoot at.



I saw 3 squirrels in 4 or 5 hours of walking around today. The 3rd one i chased as fast as i could run through the creek bottom for about 70 yards. Little feller earned his right to see another day...


Cant hardly believe it but i've yet to see ONE rabbit on this entire 300 acres yet. Not one.


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, I didn't do nuttin, but the feeling to *set the record skrate* still ain't gone!



Do it. You'll feel better and 'tween all of us here i bet we could come up with bail.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> We're watching Big Bang Theory.
> 
> 
> Fishbait just said I would be Amy Farrah Fallow.
> ...


What is wrong with him? 
You don't look pakistani.....


slip said:


> I saw 3 squirrels in 4 or 5 hours of walking around today. The 3rd one i chased as fast as i could run through the creek bottom for about 70 yards. Little feller earned his right to see another day...
> 
> 
> Cant hardly believe it but i've yet to see ONE rabbit on this entire 300 acres yet. Not one.


Rabbits are like shrimp. EVERYTHING is out to get them. If you got a lot of hawks, yotes, and other varmints, you won't have many bunnies.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What is wrong with him?
> You don't look pakistani.....
> 
> Rabbits are like shrimp. EVERYTHING is out to get them. If you got a lot of hawks, yotes, and other varmints, you won't have many bunnies.



You either don't watch much BBT or you're still seeing wascally wabbits jumping around.  

Well, I just put the Z7 up for sale. I'm in the mood for a new bow this year so I must sacrifice something. 

I hate to part with the shoot o' booties, but I just really don't like that bow.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2013)

Evening small game hunters. I started to go squirell hunting today, but my starter broke.


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What is wrong with him?
> You don't look pakistani.....
> 
> Rabbits are like shrimp. EVERYTHING is out to get them. If you got a lot of hawks, yotes, and other varmints, you won't have many bunnies.



We got lots of predators on a small bit of land. The yotes and bobcats i can do something about ... the hawks and owls, not so much without tickin off the possum police


----------



## Hankus (Jan 19, 2013)

Think mebbe I'll go huntin somethin some time tomorrow


----------



## kracker (Jan 19, 2013)

slip said:


> We got lots of predators on a small bit of land. The yotes and bobcats i can do something about ... the hawks and owls, not so much without tickin off the possum police


We got 'em too. I saw a BIG dark colored 'yote the other evening and they have been cutting up nearly every evening around here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You either don't watch much BBT or you're still seeing wascally wabbits jumping around.
> 
> Well, I just put the Z7 up for sale. I'm in the mood for a new bow this year so I must sacrifice something.
> 
> I hate to part with the shoot o' booties, but I just really don't like that bow.



Sell the bow, sell Gabby, and get you a new 7mm-08. 

Oh,and you're right. The only time i've seen BBT was down there with ya'll.


----------



## kracker (Jan 19, 2013)

Kang?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2013)

And another normal weekend night at my house. 


Mini-Me on "her" couch watching anime' videos on her Vaio.

Fishbait snoring in his recliner. 

Me just sitting here. 

Guess I'll take some more Nyquil and head to bed so I can fall asleep while watching some 13 year old episodes of Law and Order.


----------



## kracker (Jan 19, 2013)

kracker said:


> Kang?


Nope.......aww hailllll kang bama!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2013)

rh has got all the power now, Kang and Mod. Dont think I will mess with him tonight.


----------



## kracker (Jan 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Sell the bow, sell Gabby, and get you a new 7mm-08.
> 
> Oh,and you're right. The only time i've seen BBT was down there with ya'll.


I want another 7mm-08, my father pulled seniority for mine


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening small game hunters. I started to go squirell hunting today, but my starter broke.


i hate it when that happens. I'll be slinging lead at squirrels soon. Gonna go catch some 6 pound channel cats and 1/2 pound bass tomorrow. 


slip said:


> We got lots of predators on a small bit of land. The yotes and bobcats i can do something about ... the hawks and owls, not so much without tickin off the possum police



Well,  the rabbits had dug holes all over this place. You just can't shoot them if you can't see them. The problem is trying to find the right type of day where they wont be in the burrows.


----------



## kracker (Jan 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> rh has got all the power now, Kang and Mod. Dont think I will mess with him tonight.


He'll be in bed before long, can't keep up with us. Then we'll have to watch out for slip and ruttnbuck, they sneaky.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> And another normal weekend night at my house.
> 
> 
> Mini-Me on "her" couch watching anime' videos on her Vaio.
> ...


Night, Bugsy!! 


kracker said:


> Nope.......aww hailllll kang bama!


I'd like to thank my friends, family, and all the people involved. 



kracker said:


> I want another 7mm-08, my father pulled seniority for mine



I've said it a 100 times: I kick myself for abusing my shoulder all those years with a 30-06 when a tack driving 7mm-08 does the same damage without that teeth jarring recoil.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 19, 2013)

kracker said:


> I want another 7mm-08, my father pulled seniority for mine



I've got one for ya.  

Fishbait won't let me sell Gabby, even though you don't have to be accurate to kill anything with her, the shockwave alone will stop all life forces within a 100 yard radius.     

I did get an offer of trade for a new Savage 22-250 with a 3x9x40 and two boxes of shells. Told him if I hadn't sold it in two weeks, I'd hit him up when I have to work over towards his neck of the woods.  

When it comes to rifles, I'm set. Fairly certain I've inherited a Sako FinnBear Deluxe in .270 with a Leupold scope since it doesn't look like my son is going to hunt with it.  Sure am glad I bought him something I wanted.


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2013)

kracker said:


> We got 'em too. I saw a BIG dark colored 'yote the other evening and they have been cutting up nearly every evening around here.


Aint been seeing or hearing them here .... just stepping over their fresh steaming greeting cards all day. 

Still need to sight in the .17 ... 


rhbama3 said:


> Well,  the rabbits had dug holes all over this place. You just can't shoot them if you can't see them. The problem is trying to find the right type of day where they wont be in the burrows.


Fire crackers an smoke bombs


----------



## kracker (Jan 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I've got one for ya.
> 
> Fishbait won't let me sell Gabby, even though you don't have to be accurate to kill anything with her, the shockwave alone will stop all life forces within a 100 yard radius.
> 
> ...


Maybe he'll get to hunt with it

I'm eat up with rifles, I just want another.........


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2013)

Good night youngins, it is getting sleepy in Ky.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 19, 2013)

Just getting settled in and catching up

Had a good day today with Tucker!!.........He picked up 30 pheasants today at the pheasant tower shoot we went to!!

It was fun watching him chase down the cripples when they hit the ground!!

There were several times that he was bringing in a bird when another one would hit the ground, and I would have to take the bird he brought back, and send him to retrieve the last one to hit the ground while holding the dead bird he just brought back!!

There were several instances where I had to tell him no bird when another dog was sent to retrieve one that he saw go down, and he held steady!!

Man it was a good day!!

Slip, and Jeff we were at High Point Quail Plantation in Locust Grove off of Bethlehem Church road.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 19, 2013)

kracker said:


> He'll be in bed before long, can't keep up with us. Then we'll have to watch out for slip and ruttnbuck, they sneaky.


I'm not sneaky...........I just happen to show up at the wrong time occasionally!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 20, 2013)

When you have lots of wabbits the rattlers are not far behind.
They will be there next year.

The 7-08 is a fine pill for eastern deer. I have an action that needs a barrel with that sized chamber in it. Or maybe a 7-08 Ackley improved.

I see everybody is still here.  Me i am trying to beat this flu crud.


----------



## kracker (Jan 20, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> When you have lots of wabbits the rattlers are not far behind.
> They will be there next year.
> 
> The 7-08 is a fine pill for eastern deer. I have an action that needs a barrel with that sized chamber in it. Or maybe a 7-08 Ackley improved.
> ...


I think I'm gonna get a Model 7 in either 7mm-08 or .260.
I'm leaning towards a .260 simply because I've never owned one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just getting settled in and catching up
> 
> Had a good day today with Tucker!!.........He picked up 30 pheasants today at the pheasant tower shoot we went to!!
> 
> ...



Sounds like y'all had a good day!!  Dang, you weren't but about 30 mins from me. I didn't realize that was there. I was over at my brother's house working for part of the day.

On another note, my internet went down this evening. When I went to log back in, an AT&T page came up and I had to put my modem code in to get internet access back. I've never had to do that


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2013)

tour through the night.  Dog wanted out and that is better than having to clean up the floor.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2013)

yawn


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like y'all had a good day!!  Dang, you weren't but about 30 mins from me. I didn't realize that was there. I was over at my brother's house working for part of the day.
> 
> On another note, my internet went down this evening. When I went to log back in, an AT&T page came up and I had to put my modem code in to get internet access back. I've never had to do that


You have been assimilated, you are borg, you are now part of the collective.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have been assimilated, you are borg, you are now part of the collective.



I'm doomed!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2013)

Morning, Peeps!
Hips still hurt but knee's feel a lot better after a good nights sleep. Gonna get the truck unloaded and then get fishing stuff together. Would you believe Bubbette actually wants to go fishing with me this afternoon? Think i'll rig her up for catfish while i play with the little bass.
RIP to one of my cherry barbs in the aquarium. I was sad to see him flipping end over end in the current this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Peeps!
> Hips still hurt but knee's feel a lot better after a good nights sleep. Gonna get the truck unloaded and then get fishing stuff together. Would you believe Bubbette actually wants to go fishing with me this afternoon? Think i'll rig her up for catfish while i play with the little bass.
> RIP to one of my cherry barbs in the aquarium. I was sad to see him flipping end over end in the current this morning.



She knows that at some point in the activities you'll more than likely need medical attention!!  

Hope she catches some big kitty's!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Peeps!
> Hips still hurt but knee's feel a lot better after a good nights sleep. Gonna get the truck unloaded and then get fishing stuff together. Would you believe Bubbette actually wants to go fishing with me this afternoon? Think i'll rig her up for catfish while i play with the little bass.
> RIP to one of my cherry barbs in the aquarium. I was sad to see him flipping end over end in the current this morning.





Jeff C. said:


> She knows that at some point in the activities you'll more than likely need medical attention!!
> 
> Hope she catches some big kitty's!!




First, of all, Good Morning to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  I missed out yesterday because I had to work at a customer's plant and didn't have time to check in on the computer.

Jeff, I think that you must know Ms. Bubbette really well!!!!!!  She is indeed a smart lady and Bama is surely fortunate to have latched on to her.  I hope that they both catch a big string of Bass and Catfish today.

I gotta go up to the country and check on things, so catch ya'll later.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2013)

I must be a first class FOOL for putting something up for sale on the GON Marketplace.  Does anyone that reads those ads have the slightest bit of comprehension skills?  

I will have to say this, the folks over at archery talk seem to have a little more restraint when it comes to asking stupid questions.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds kind of yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> How many rods have you repaired now?



Nearing 200 now



Jeff C. said:


> How ya doin Tiny?



Tooooooo busy, may finally get some help for the main full time job which may free me up for my other 2 full time jobs



rhbama3 said:


> MIIIKEY!!!!!




Any more alcohol related incidents with da computers in da family?



Hankus said:


> Tiny lil feller ain he







Jeff C. said:


> He got in and out of here undetected, we're gonna have to beef up da scurity round here.



I works for da gooberment don't I


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> Nearing 200 now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



long time no hear.  glad you are doing fine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I must be a first class FOOL for putting something up for sale on the GON Marketplace.  Does anyone that reads those ads have the slightest bit of comprehension skills?
> 
> I will have to say this, the folks over at archery talk seem to have a little more restraint when it comes to asking stupid questions.



You have to show a little more restraint if you're flingin sticks at wiley prey!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You have to show a little more restraint if you're flingin sticks at wiley prey!



It's the same ad, at both places. 

Putting my Z7 up for sale. I guess it's because the folks at AT eat, sleep and breathe archery. 

If this keeps up, I'll just trade Delton for the 22-250 and be done with it.  

I really dont' "need" another bow, I just wanted one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> It's the same ad, at both places.
> 
> Putting my Z7 up for sale. I guess it's because the folks at AT eat, sleep and breathe archery.
> 
> ...



Yeah....that's what I was getting at!


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2013)

Mornin yall ...


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....that's what I was getting at!



Okay  

I just took for granted that someone wanting to buy a bow might actually know a little about the models, draw weight limitations and you know... basic archery knowledge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Mornin yall ...







turtlebug said:


> Okay
> 
> I just took for granted that someone wanting to buy a bow might actually know a little about the models, draw weight limitations and you know... basic archery knowledge.




They want YOU to be their google


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> They want YOU to be their google



Yeah well, for every common sense question I have to answer, the price of shipping goes up $5.  




Gotta go change the puppy's water trough. This might take a while.


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay
> 
> I just took for granted that someone wanting to buy a bow might actually know a little about the models, draw weight limitations and you know... basic archery knowledge.



Is at one of dem thangs that shoot arras at deers?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay
> 
> I just took for granted that someone wanting to buy a bow might actually know a little about the models, draw weight limitations and you know... basic archery knowledge.



Z7 I thought you were selling a car.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Z7 I thought you were selling a car.



I'll sell it for the price of a nice used car.  

Lemme see, I've watched "Double Divas" today. I thought it was gonna be a joke but in all seriousness, I might have to pay these ladies a visit when I head north in February.  Seems like it might be worth my time, probably put a HUGE dent in my finances though.  

I've watched entirely too many episodes of Law and Order (various versions). Fishbait is out at the lease plinking with my .22 mag for some reason. Mini-Me and I have, once again, been chillin. Nuttin going on at all. Still feel cruddy but hoping it's easing off. 


12 more minutes and I'll start the meatloaf. 

Anyone here? Anyone?


----------



## kracker (Jan 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'll sell it for the price of a nice used car.
> 
> Lemme see, I've watched "Double Divas" today. I thought it was gonna be a joke but in all seriousness, I might have to pay these ladies a visit when I head north in February.  Seems like it might be worth my time, probably put a HUGE dent in my finances though.
> 
> ...


I'm here, been watching this stooopid foosball game...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 20, 2013)

Well the Falcons are done. 

I did have something happen today to restore my faith in humanity. I went to the gun show today. I had no intention of buying anything cuz I knew the prices were going to be thru the roof. Found a beautiful handmade leather holster for my XDM at a great price and had a nice chat with the feller who made it. I asked him for his card and said I would get in touch with him later since I came with little cash. He handed me the holster and his business card and said mail me a check next week. He didn't know me at all. WOW.........this guy just made a customer for life.


----------



## kracker (Jan 20, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well the Falcons are done.
> 
> I did have something happen today to restore my faith in humanity. I went to the gun show today. I had no intention of buying anything cuz I knew the prices were going to be thru the roof. Found a beautiful handmade leather holster for my XDM at a great price and had a nice chat with the feller who made it. I asked him for his card and said I would get in touch with him later since I came with little cash. He handed me the holster and his business card and said mail me a check next week. He didn't know me at all. WOW.........this guy just made a customer for life.


I'd like his name please. I need a holster for a XDs and would like to give this gentleman some business.


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Would you believe Bubbette actually wants to go fishing with me this afternoon? Think i'll rig her up for catfish while i play with the little bass.



You know I like to fish. You just never invite me to go along so I decided to invite myself.



jmfauver said:


> Any more alcohol related incidents with da computers in da family?



Nope, not with the puter, but with shoes. They's in the garbage now. 

 We had a good time fishin'.   He caught most of the bass, which is suprisin' since he spent most of the time untanglin' my line. I can foul up a line in ways you cannot even imagine. One time the line was wound around the outside of the reel and in this little crack under it. I thought he was gonna have to take the reel off the rod to get it fixed. Wonder if that's why he don't invite me to go very often? 

I learnt how to fish for bass. Aint never done that before. Poor guy that owns the pond had a real grass problem so I cleaned out a lot of the grass off the bottom of the pond for him. Seems almost every time I casted reeled in bunches of grass. I guess bass don't bite when the hook is covered in grass. Although whole schools of fish watched in awe as the grass moved toward the bank. I guess they aint never seen that before. 

Now for fried catfish and bass with crinkle fries.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2013)

Evening youngins, Falcons made me so mad  today that I went out and whupped Odell the dog.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, Falcons made me so mad  today that I went out and whupped Odell the dog.


What'd Odell think about that?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd Odell think about that?



He was alot more agressive than Atlanta's defense.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He was alot more agressive than Atlanta's defense.


Well that didn't take much doing on his part.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well the Falcons are done.
> 
> I did have something happen today to restore my faith in humanity. I went to the gun show today. I had no intention of buying anything cuz I knew the prices were going to be thru the roof. Found a beautiful handmade leather holster for my XDM at a great price and had a nice chat with the feller who made it. I asked him for his card and said I would get in touch with him later since I came with little cash. He handed me the holster and his business card and said mail me a check next week. He didn't know me at all. WOW.........this guy just made a customer for life.



Yep, they forgot to "Rise Up" 

You don't see that too often anymore!
 



kracker said:


> I'd like his name please. I need a holster for a XDs and would like to give this gentleman some business.



There ya go!!  



Bubbette said:


> You know I like to fish. You just never invite me to go along so I decided to invite myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No medical emergencies?    



KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, Falcons made me so mad  today that I went out and whupped Odell the dog.



Evenin Pops!


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No medical emergencies?    Evenin Pops!



Nope. I'm his good luck charm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Nope. I'm his good luck charm.



I thought he had a climbing rabbit foot!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought he had a climbing rabbit foot!!



You mean his cursed rabbit foot? That thang is cursed!


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 20, 2013)

Am I the fishin' kween?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2013)

Evenin Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Am I the fishin' kween?



Awwww hail.....Kween Bubbette!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2013)

grease is heating up and catfish nuggets are battered in gluten free flour. Hope there is enough hot sauce, salt and pepper to cover up the taste.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> grease is heating up and catfish nuggets are battered in gluten free flour. Hope there is enough hot sauce, salt and pepper to cover up the taste.



Wassup with the gluten free flour ? I know some folks have digestive issues with gluten.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2013)

I want some mullet row fried up with a few raw oysters on the side. I want the yellow row, not the white. A couple of speckled trout fillets and some cheese grits with it would not be bad either.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wassup with the gluten free flour ? I know some folks have digestive issues with gluten.



we discovered i have a gluten allergy that developed over the last 6 years. All this time i was treating chronic eczema and wheat products were a major culprit. I'm not cleared up, but the itching is down to a dull roar now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I want some crappie row fried up with a few raw oysters on the side. I want the yellow row, not the white. A couple of spotted bass fillets and some cheese grits with it would not be bad either.



FIFY.


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> we discovered i have a gluten allergy that developed over the last 6 years. All this time i was treating chronic eczema and wheat products were a major culprit. I'm not cleared up, but the itching is down to a dull roar now.



And since corn is also a major contributor, no more hush puppies or grits. We've found lots of wheat/gluten alternatives, but no corn alternatives yet.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Am I the fishin' kween?



All Hail Fishin'Kween Bubbette.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> we discovered i have a gluten allergy that developed over the last 6 years. All this time i was treating chronic eczema and wheat products were a major culprit. I'm not cleared up, but the itching is down to a dull roar now.



Dang that would be a tough diet for me since bread is a major food group for me.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 20, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> And since corn is also a major contributor, no more hush puppies or grits. We've found lots of wheat/gluten alternatives, but no corn alternatives yet.



NO HUSH PUPPIES - 



turtlebug said:


> All Hail Fishin'Kween Bubbette.



All hail the turtle kween. 
Hey Bugsy


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2013)

Mini-Me just wanted to know what all the fuss about Kang and Kween was since I was    Fishbait for not hailing to kween Bubbette.

I tried to explain it to her and she just kept giving me the "look". You know, the one your dog gives you when you throw the stick but don't really throw the stick and hide it behind your back. 

I finally just said "Cause we're old and we can have fun too".   
























She said "Can't yall just play shuffleboard or something?".  :


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> FIFY.



I guess that would be okay, but not very big. Oh yeah is not row it is roe, my bad.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang that would be a tough diet for me since bread is a major food group for me.



All food is a major food group for me hence making a diet near to IMPOSSIBLE to follow.  






Sterlo58 said:


> NO HUSH PUPPIES -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hiya Neil


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang that would be a tough diet for me since bread is a major food group for me.



I'd pay 20 dollars for a loaf of gluten free bread that actually tasted like bread. They're all turrible!!! Thats worse than terrible....


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 20, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang that would be a tough diet for me since bread is a major food group for me.



They were for him too. But we've found gluten free crackers that are ok and gluten free flour. I made some gluten free brownies the other day that were actually pretty good. Pasta is a problem because the decent gluten-free pastas are made with corn flour. The hard part is eating out. The gluten-free alternatives (when there are any) are not that great.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mini-Me just wanted to know what all the fuss about Kang and Kween was since I was    Fishbait for not hailing to kween Bubbette.
> 
> I tried to explain it to her and she just kept giving me the "look". You know, the one your dog gives you when you throw the stick but don't really throw the stick and hide it behind your back.
> 
> ...



Ask her if her anime figure look any different.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 20, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Am I the fishin' kween?


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 20, 2013)

Those were some great catfish nuggest. And some sweet chili sauce didn't hurt either. Good job Bubba.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2013)

'tis another day in Jawja

brewed for the drivelers and guests


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2013)

Flash me 

Mernin giw


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2013)

buttermilk biskits, sugar cured ham cooked up in da skillet and MUSTARD!!!!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 21, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 'tis another day in Jawja
> 
> brewed for the drivelers and guests




Good Morning Gobblin, Hankus, MC and to all of you fellow drivelers.  I slept a couple of extra hours this morning and now I am ready for some of your hot coffee for sure.



Hankus said:


> Flash me




I agree with you Hankus.  I haven't been flashed lately and I am sure willing to get flashed again anytime!!!!  


And before I forget.  On a side note......I am sure happy that Ms. Bubbette and Bama had a great time catching all of those bass and catfish this weekend.  I am thinking that their new "Reality Show" is much more entertaining than that "Amish Mafia" garbage.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2013)

You asked,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2013)

You know, being locked out of your own website is kind of frustrating, but it finally changed it's mind after nearly four days and let me back in.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2013)

John Prine is sangin Long Monday in my head


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> John Prine is sangin Long Monday in my head



Either you have a big head or "Honey I Shrunk John Prine" is a new video coming out.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2013)

Big head


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just getting settled in and catching up
> 
> Had a good day today with Tucker!!.........He picked up 30 pheasants today at the pheasant tower shoot we went to!!
> 
> ...





Tower chootin pheasants, we call it cheekun killun, and if you can choot worth a (well you know) you don't need a doggie !!!!!



I went on a free tower shoot a few years ago and they had a "clean up" man behind every station, dood that followed us around was MAD 'cause we didn't miss!!! 




Glad you and Tucker had fun and got some good work done !!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 21, 2013)

This is going to be the LONGEST day in history for me. 

Filling in for a phleb at an office in Adel. They don't believe in gooberment holidays. 

Well, I don't actually celebrate this one but I figure if the schools, banks and post office are off, then everyone else should be too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> This is going to be the LONGEST day in history for me.
> 
> Filling in for a phleb at an office in Adel. They don't believe in gooberment holidays.
> 
> Well, I don't actually celebrate this one but I figure if the schools, banks and post office are off, then everyone else should be too.





We're thinking 'bout ya gal !!!



Gotta crash friends!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> This is going to be the LONGEST day in history for me.
> 
> Filling in for a phleb at an office in Adel. They don't believe in gooberment holidays.
> 
> Well, I don't actually celebrate this one but I figure if the schools, banks and post office are off, then everyone else should be too.


like me??  fixing to get started putting up some bell pepper jelly, apply jelly & mango jelly........... don't know how far I'll get, but that's my plans...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2013)

Mornin kids.....


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Flash me
> 
> Mernin giw





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I agree with you Hankus.  I haven't been flashed lately and I am sure willing to get flashed again anytime!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> like me??  fixing to get started putting up some bell pepper jelly, apply jelly & mango jelly........... don't know how far I'll get, but that's my plans...........



 

Mornin' Yall!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2013)

Morning ya'll, i'm at work today. Holiday, what holiday


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2013)

In celebration of MLK Day, while we were sleeping, somebody put almost 500 dollars worth of fraudulent charges on our debit card. Bubbette is on the phone with the bank now. 
Yep, its a Monday...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> In celebration of MLK Day, while we were sleeping, somebody put almost 500 dollars worth of fraudulent charges on our debit card. Bubbette is on the phone with the bank now.
> Yep, its a Monday...





Dang....hope y'all can get it straightened out.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....


 Mernin Chief!


Crickett said:


> Mornin' Yall!


Mango jelly heating, bell pepper next on the list!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, i'm at work today. Holiday, what holiday


 I so sowwy.......... we all can't work for the guberment........ oh wait, we pay taxes, so yeah, I guess we do..........


rhbama3 said:


> In celebration of MLK Day, while we were sleeping, somebody put almost 500 dollars worth of fraudulent charges on our debit card. Bubbette is on the phone with the bank now.
> Yep, its a Monday...


 Dang, Wobert!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mernin Chief!
> 
> Mango jelly heating, bell pepper next on the list!
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> In celebration of MLK Day, while we were sleeping, somebody put almost 500 dollars worth of fraudulent charges on our debit card. Bubbette is on the phone with the bank now.
> Yep, its a Monday...


Uh oh



Crickett said:


> Dang....hope y'all can get it straightened out.


Morning Flasher 


Keebs said:


> Mernin Chief!
> 
> Mango jelly heating, bell pepper next on the list!
> 
> ...



Morning  Driving t-post and putting up fence is too much like work


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning  Driving t-post and putting up fence is too much like work


like that is something you have to tell "ME" of all people!?!?
Ok, 9 jelly jars of Mango jelly, cooling & already sealing!
Waiting on LilD to get here to help out/learn, she'd best be coming on!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> like that is something you have to tell "ME" of all people!?!?
> Ok, 9 jelly jars of Mango jelly, cooling & already sealing!
> Waiting on LilD to get here to help out/learn, she'd best be coming on!



You aint expectin her to help with the dishes are ya


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You aint expectin her to help with the dishes are ya


 I know betta!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2013)

grr...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> grr...



 happy happy happy.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> grr...





mudracing101 said:


> happy happy happy.


----------



## kracker (Jan 21, 2013)

Sitting at the hospital waiting on my grandson to make an apperance.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2013)

kracker said:


> Sitting at the hospital waiting on my grandson to make an apperance.


 congrats, hope everything goes smooth!!

Ok, changed my mind........ 5 half pints of apple jelly & one pint (special request) done........... NOW putting my feet up for bit then on to some hot & regular bell pepper jelly making........ with or without LilD!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> grr...






mudracing101 said:


> happy happy happy.






kracker said:


> Sitting at the hospital waiting on my grandson to make an apperance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


>





Just my way of say, "good mornin`".  

Good mornin`, Miss Crickett.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Just my way of say, "good mornin`".
> 
> Good mornin`, Miss Crickett.



Mornin Nic!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


 AlllhailQweenCrickett!!








GOOD AFTERNOON.......... _*Nicodemus*_!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> congrats, hope everything goes smooth!!
> 
> Ok, changed my mind........ 5 half pints of apple jelly & one pint (special request) done........... NOW putting my feet up for bit then on to some hot & regular bell pepper jelly making........ with or without LilD!



Dang I wish I lived closer to ya! I'd sure like to know how to make some jelly! My MIL has tried to tell me not show me but I'm too skeered to attempt it!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Dang I wish I lived closer to ya! I'd sure like to know how to make some jelly! My MIL has tried to tell me not show me but I'm too skeered to attempt it!


It really isn't that hard......... trust me, if *I* can do it, anyone can, only thing is, if it don't jell, just re-cook & try again!  
Now, I am baffled 'bout my attempt with marmalade with the bitter/sour oranges, but I'm gonna brain storm with LilD if/when she gets here to see about using it as a marinade....... 10 cups of sugar is too much to just "throw it away"!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> AlllhailQweenCrickett!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GRRR...





















Afternoon, Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> GRRR...
> Afternoon, Keebs!


you gonna "bark" those squirrel's this evening or just shoot them?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> It really isn't that hard......... trust me, if *I* can do it, anyone can, only thing is, if it don't jell, just re-cook & try again!
> Now, I am baffled 'bout my attempt with marmalade with the bitter/sour oranges, but I'm gonna brain storm with LilD if/when she gets here to see about using it as a marinade....... 10 cups of sugar is too much to just "throw it away"!



Maybe I'll attempt sometime w/ my husband's help. He's a better cook than I am! 

Good luck w/ the sour oranges!  I'm sure it'll turn out great! 

Alright I gotta go clean out my car! It's nasty!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Maybe I'll attempt sometime w/ my husband's help. He's a better cook than I am!
> 
> Good luck w/ the sour oranges!  I'm sure it'll turn out great!
> 
> Alright I gotta go clean out my car! It's nasty!


I just plant my second garden in my truck, don't everyone?


Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## slip (Jan 21, 2013)

Its monday again .... who let that happen


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2013)

slip said:


> Its monday again .... who let that happen


 Nicodemus!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2013)

Queen Crickett


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, i'm at work today. Holiday, what holiday



I heard dat!! Wus gwine on Mudro!! 



rhbama3 said:


> In celebration of MLK Day, while we were sleeping, somebody put almost 500 dollars worth of fraudulent charges on our debit card. Bubbette is on the phone with the bank now.
> Yep, its a Monday...



 Hate to hear it!!



Keebs said:


> Mernin Chief!
> 
> Mango jelly heating, bell pepper next on the list!
> 
> ...



Hey there sweetypie!!

Mango jelly???? 



kracker said:


> Sitting at the hospital waiting on my grandson to make an apperance.



Congrats Gramps!! 

  



Nicodemus said:


> Just my way of say, "good mornin`".
> 
> Good mornin`, Miss Crickett.



If that's the case, howdy then. I was gonna let it be at first. 



Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2013)

kracker said:


> Sitting at the hospital waiting on my grandson to make an apperance.


Hey! Congrats, Kracker!
Is the little ankle biter here yet? 


Nicodemus said:


> GRRR...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You keep doing that your face will freeze. By the way, did you even get a point in the hawk competition? 



Keebs said:


> you gonna "bark" those squirrel's this evening or just shoot them?


Just bought a new scope for my squirrel rifle. Big Tim and mini-me are going with me this coming saturday to impart some shock and awe on tree rats! 


Hooked On Quack said:


>





slip said:


> Its monday again .... who let that happen



Obama. Hey, you can't just be sworn in you need a 100 million dollar tax payer funded extravaganza to celebrate with! 

Well, the bank card thief was in England. We'll be refunded the money in 3-5 days and  new debit cards are on the way. Man, i wish there was a black ops division that tracked these jerks down and took them for a one way truck ride to the countryside.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey! Congrats, Kracker!
> Is the little ankle biter here yet?
> 
> You keep doing that your face will freeze. By the way, did you even get a point in the hawk competition?
> ...





Got several. Not sure where I placed, but I beat Klem. That`s all I was concerned with!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2013)

Had some other stuff to do this mornin, so didn't go over to brother's house. I reckon I'll ride over there and see if he can use a hand relocating his hot water heater. I should probably eat first


----------



## kracker (Jan 21, 2013)

kracker said:


> Sitting at the hospital waiting on my grandson to make an apperance.


False alarm


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard dat!! Wus gwine on Mudro!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Jeff, been working all weekend, glad to get back to work today to rest a lil


rhbama3 said:


> Hey! Congrats, Kracker!
> Is the little ankle biter here yet?
> 
> You keep doing that your face will freeze. By the way, did you even get a point in the hawk competition?
> ...


Glad its getting worked out



Nicodemus said:


> Got several. Not sure where I placed, but I beat Klem. That`s all I was concerned with!


Schooling the youngin


kracker said:


> False alarm



Well incase i aint around when he shows up,... congrats


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2013)

kracker said:


> False alarm



Yeah well, still close enough to be referred too as Grandpa!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2013)

A Savage .22 with a Bushnell 4x32 scope is a sexy looking beast! Can't wait to go shoot it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2013)

and i just realized it's Monday. The Chickasawhatchee range is closed today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> and i just realized it's Monday. The Chickasawhatchee range is closed today.



Closed due to being a Monday?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Closed due to being a Monday?



Yes, all ranges are closed on Monday. 
Oughta go shoot in Nic's back yard.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2013)

CRICKETTTTTT!!!!!!!!
THANK YOU!!!!!!!
Checked the mail today, it musta came Saturday!
Hope to have you a return package in the mail by Wed. (gotta let it "seal & settle")!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 21, 2013)

Evening Folks.   Been awhile since I had time to drop in and say my Howdy's.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> CRICKETTTTTT!!!!!!!!
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!
> Checked the mail today, it musta came Saturday!
> Hope to have you a return package in the mail by Wed. (gotta let it "seal & settle")!



 You're welcome!!!

Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2013)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Folks.   Been awhile since I had time to drop in and say my Howdy's.


Howdy Kim. Whens the next big ride?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks like we'll be squirrel hunting in arctic air this weekend. Yolanda says the high Saturday will be 40!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Looks like we'll be squirrel hunting in arctic air this weekend. Yolanda says the high Saturday will be 40!



 I'm still hoping for some snow this weekend!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Looks like we'll be squirrel hunting in arctic air this weekend. Yolanda says the high Saturday will be 40!


Yo-landa is about ten degrees off for Sat. high down there. Your low Sat morning early will be around  40, your high will be around 50 and then the low Sun. morning will be around 25.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2013)

Evenin....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2013)

Evening Jeff and the rest of you youngins.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2013)

Yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yep



yeppers


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff and the rest of you youngins.



Evenin Pops!!



Hankus said:


> Yep





gobbleinwoods said:


> yeppers



Might as well


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, the bank card thief was in England. We'll be refunded the money in 3-5 days and  new debit cards are on the way. Man, i wish there was a black ops division that tracked these jerks down and took them for a one way truck ride to the countryside.





Dangit.  

I told Bubbette you were with us for four days. You just had to use your debit card while you ran off to watch the changing of the guard and oogle Buckingham Palace didn't you.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 21, 2013)

I just brought something to Bait's attention. 


I have been a member 9 months longer than our beloved Wobbert-Woo! 

I have 12,*** posts

Wobbert-Woo!  has over 25,000 posts. 

And they say women talk too much?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 21, 2013)

Nuttin like a box of Nerds to take the edge off of a day.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I just brought something to Bait's attention.
> 
> 
> I have been a member 9 months longer than our beloved Wobbert-Woo!
> ...



I know, right! You should see our cell phone bill! My husband has waaaay more txt messages than I do!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I know, right! You should see our cell phone bill! My husband has waaaay more txt messages than I do!



There is something to be said for the depth of a "bromance" I tell ya.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I just brought something to Bait's attention.
> 
> 
> I have been a member 9 months longer than our beloved Wobbert-Woo!
> ...


Well, there ya go. I have no life. 


turtlebug said:


> There is something to be said for the depth of a "bromance" I tell ya.


But...but.... we was stratergizing!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Bubbette is cooking chili. No beans, but lots of onion and garlic. Man, my eyes are stinging! This will be awesome!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, there ya go. I have no life.
> 
> But...but.... we was stratergizing!



Well the piggy made it to MY food plot. 

You're welcome to come over and help your "bromance" exterminate his curly little tail.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is cooking chili. No beans, but lots of onion and garlic. Man, my eyes are stinging! This will be awesome!



Tell her to throw some beans in it so the other end can sting equally.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 21, 2013)

Could anyone tell me why all of a sudden I can't view any videos that are posted here? 

I get a black square with a red arrow, I click the red arrow and nuttin. I mean NUTTIN. Happens with every embeded video I come across. 

I can go to YouTube and watch videos all day long. I can watch em on Facebook but let one get posted on here and NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I get an inactive black box with a red arrow. 


Gotta be another Obama conspiracy.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Could anyone tell me why all of a sudden I can't view any videos that are posted here?
> 
> I get a black square with a red arrow, I click the red arrow and nuttin. I mean NUTTIN. Happens with every embeded video I come across.
> 
> ...


Wobert hit the WRONG button!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Could anyone tell me why all of a sudden I can't view any videos that are posted here?
> 
> I get a black square with a red arrow, I click the red arrow and nuttin. I mean NUTTIN. Happens with every embeded video I come across.
> 
> ...


Update your adobe flash player (or Java) and see if that cures it. 
"Old Dead River" posted the exact same problem in the member help forum.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Wobert hit the WRONG button!!!!!!!!!!!



I DID NOT!!!! 
this time.

Muddyfoots put tape over the buttons i'm not allowed to touch.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow . . .



you lucky skunk.....


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 21, 2013)

Dang it!!! Had two offers on my bow over at Archery Talk.

Was gonna review them tonight but their server has crapped out I guess.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I DID NOT!!!!
> this time.
> 
> Muddyfoots put tape over the buttons i'm not allowed to touch.



Look behind the panel.  The reset button is way more fun.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Look behind the panel.  The reset button is way more fun.



I guess thats why all those mouse traps are set back there. Them thangs hurt!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I DID NOT!!!!
> this time.
> 
> Muddyfoots put tape over the buttons i'm not allowed to touch.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Look behind the panel.  The reset button is way more fun.





rhbama3 said:


> I guess thats why all those mouse traps are set back there. Them thangs hurt!





ok, ya'll have a good nite!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2013)

Good night youngins, my wife just told me it was bedtime for Bozo.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2013)

Good night Charlie!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Could anyone tell me why all of a sudden I can't view any videos that are posted here?
> 
> I get a black square with a red arrow, I click the red arrow and nuttin. I mean NUTTIN. Happens with every embeded video I come across.
> 
> ...


I've been getting a message on Youtube at work that I needed to update my web browser to a more current version. That on such, and such date they were no longer support that web browser.

Looks like that day has come!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Good night Charlie!


What in the world are you doing out of the Sports Forum?!!! 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've been getting a message on Youtube at work that I needed to update my web browser to a more current version. That on such, and such date they were no longer support that web browser.
> 
> Looks like that day has come!!



I forgot all about that. I think its Windows 7 that is unsupported anymore.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 21, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Look behind the panel.  The reset button is way more fun.





rhbama3 said:


> I guess thats why all those mouse traps are set back there. Them thangs hurt!


Yeah I learned that one the hard way!!



KyDawg said:


> Good night youngins, my wife just told me it was bedtime for Bozo.


G'night Bozo!!



rhbama3 said:


> I forgot all about that. I think its Windows 7 that is unsupported anymore.


That sounds right!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2013)

Happy Twosday so have two cups this morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday back at you Gobblin and MC.  Two cups of coffee sounds good at this point.  I sure am loving getting an extra hour of sleep this morning too.


And just a note to KEEBS.....YOU are surely the Avatar Queen of this joint !!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2013)

Yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2013)

mornin kids!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



wassa mattah, little fella? 

Just taking a coffee break.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> wassa mattah, little fella?
> 
> Just taking a coffee break.



Dem falcons.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Mornin y'all! Hawt coffee and lots of it


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2013)

chili slaw dawg fer breakfast!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> wassa mattah, little fella?
> 
> Just taking a coffee break.





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin y'all! Hawt coffee and lots of it



Morning Snowy and Bama


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> chili slaw dawg fer breakfast!!!



Hey, you get that job you went and interviewed fo??


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Dem falcons.



I still can't believe we lost that game


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, you get that job you went and interviewed fo??



don't know yet  i sure wish they would call.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Happy Twosday so have two cups this morning


 More please!!!!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


>





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday back at you Gobblin and MC.  Two cups of coffee sounds good at this point.  I sure am loving getting an extra hour of sleep this morning too.
> 
> 
> And just a note to KEEBS.....YOU are surely the Avatar Queen of this joint !!!!!


 Thank you, kind sir!


Hankus said:


> Yep


 mehbe..........


blood on the ground said:


> mornin kids!


 how you is?


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, gonna go warm me up some of those lil sausage bisquits and drown em in syrup!





stringmusic said:


>









rhbama3 said:


> wassa mattah, little fella?
> 
> Just taking a coffee break.





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin y'all! Hawt coffee and lots of it


 Sista!


blood on the ground said:


> chili slaw dawg fer breakfast!!!


 'ol BKA would be sooo proud of you! (R.I.P. in banned land)


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I still can't believe we lost that game


What game


blood on the ground said:


> don't know yet  i sure wish they would call.



Maybe so.  You shaved and wore clean underwear when you went up there right?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> More please!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning






































Mustard


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> What game
> 
> 
> Maybe so.  You shaved and wore clean underwear when you went up there right?


You forgot to tell him what to shave. 

He got a Brazilian and wore a thong, thinking that would be more impressive.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You forgot to tell him what to shave.
> 
> He got a Brazilian and wore a thong, thinking that would be more impressive.


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

morning ever body...........what die miss?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I still can't believe we lost that game



I sure wish the NFL would enforce a rule on hair length.. the dark mop sticking out from under the helment is disgusting to me


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You forgot to tell him what to shave.
> 
> He got a Brazilian and wore a thong, thinking that would be more impressive.



Well that would explain why no call back


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





rydert said:


> morning ever body...........what die miss?



Strang is mad about some Falcon  and walking around with his lip poked out


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You forgot to tell him what to shave.
> 
> He got a Brazilian and wore a thong, thinking that would be more impressive.



how did you know??? that dude told me i looked like that bearded singer with the oakridge boys from the waist down!

getty up ....a ooom bopa mow mow


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2013)

Mornin Kids.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


 BaZINGA!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning
> SYRUP!!!!!!





rydert said:


> morning ever body...........what die miss?


Mud covered some of it, shuggums covered the rest........... didn't you get the memo on the rest?????


blood on the ground said:


> how did you know??? that dude told me i looked like that bearded singer with the oakridge boys from the waist down!
> 
> getty up ....a ooom bopa mow mow


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Kids.....


 Hiiiiii!


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> how did you know??? that dude told me i looked like that bearded singer with the oakridge boys from the waist down!
> 
> getty up ....a ooom bopa mow mow





gross..............


----------



## kracker (Jan 22, 2013)

Morning, fellow idjits....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> BaZINGA!
> 
> 
> 
> Mud covered some of it, shuggums covered the rest........... didn't you get the memo on the rest?????





rydert said:


> gross..............



What????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> BaZINGA!
> 
> 
> 
> Mud covered some of it, shuggums covered the rest........... didn't you get the memo on the rest?????





rydert said:


> gross..............





kracker said:


> Morning, fellow idjits....



Morning kracker


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I still can't believe we lost that game


Yep, we had no business loosing. Oh well, we gotta make some changes and get back there next year.


Keebs said:


>





kracker said:


> Morning, fellow idjits....


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



did ja get my text?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

My nose is cold


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

i wanna ne kang


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

kang now?


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

now?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

King


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

hehehe!!!! I be Kang!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

A lil too late


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2013)

kang!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

What happen


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> A lil too late



you can be co-Kang


but there can only be 1 real Kang........and dat be me!!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King



wait......what???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm the king of Kangs you idjit


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm the king of Kangs you idjit


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> did ja get my text?



Yea, I sentcha one back with a pitcha.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro



Mudro  What's up with the syrup? 



Keebs said:


> Hiiiiii!



Good googly moogly!! 



kracker said:


> Morning, fellow idjits....



I resemble that remark!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> i wanna ne kang



rydert da kang of tha north east..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro  What's up with the syrup?



Thats some of Keebs witchery.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> wait......what???





mudracing101 said:


> I'm the king of Kangs you idjit



all hail da kang mudro!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

rydert said:


>



Whaaa??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats some of Keebs witchery.





I know, but I had to read back to confirm it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I know, but I had to read back to confirm it



Yeah she thinks she's being cute


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> King





rydert said:


> hehehe!!!! I be Kang!!!!





rydert said:


> you can be co-Kang
> but there can only be 1 real Kang........and dat be me!!!!


 want me to post your Kang Picture again to prove it??


rydert said:


> wait......what???





mudracing101 said:


> I'm the king of Kang idjits


 whose arguing with you?


mudracing101 said:


> Thats some of Keebs witchery.


 nuh-uh!


Jeff C. said:


> I know, but I had to read back to confirm it


 dang it!


mudracing101 said:


> Yeah she thinks she's being cute


oh come on, it got ya to grin, admit it!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> want me to post your Kang Picture again to prove it??



I neva seen it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> want me to post your Kang Picture again to prove it??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You on a roll today aint ya


stringmusic said:


> I neva seen it.



Uh oh


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I neva seen it.


 You Haven't??????? well, lemme see what I can do about that........


mudracing101 said:


> You on a roll today aint ya
> 
> 
> Uh oh


 I LUV showing off my Mudro in all his *finery*!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

Here him is!!!!!!  Ain't he just the cutest Kang ya evah seen???


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Here him is!!!!!!  Ain't he just the cutest Kang ya evah seen???



 Kang Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Woman


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Here him is!!!!!!  Ain't he just the cutest Kang ya evah seen???



He might be ugly, but he still da kang!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Woman





stringmusic said:


> He might be ugly, but he still da kang!!!


 He Ain't Ugly!!!!!I may have to put you on ignore if you gonna be diss'in my Mudster!


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Here him is!!!!!!  Ain't he just the cutest Kang ya evah seen???



dats a funny piture.....



Crickett said:


> Kang Mud



how many time have you been asked to flash somebody since you changed yo avatar?..........




will you flash me?..........


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He Ain't Ugly!!!!!I may have to put you on ignore if you gonna be diss'in my Mudster!



Sowry, had to get him back fo' callin' me ugly. 


You know a lil' ......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Here him is!!!!!!  Ain't he just the cutest Kang ya evah seen???





mudracing101 said:


> Woman


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> He might be ugly, but he still da kang!!!






rydert said:


> dats a funny piture.....


Yeah, i was in em pretty deep that day



stringmusic said:


> Sowry, had to get him back fo' callin' me ugly.
> 
> 
> You know a lil' ......


Its all good



Jeff C. said:


>



I figured she'd done lost that pic or deleted it. I got to quit textin her when i've been drankin.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> dats a funny piture.....


Alllhail!!!!!


stringmusic said:


> Sowry, had to get him back fo' callin' me ugly.
> 
> 
> You know a lil' ......


 well, ...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, i was in em pretty deep that day
> 
> Its all good
> 
> ...



I figgered there would be a tall cup visible!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Its all good
> 
> 
> I figured she'd done lost that pic or deleted it. I got to quit textin her when i've been drankin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I figgered there would be a tall cup visible!!



That wasnt sweet tea in that cup and i'll leave it at that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Here him is!!!!!!  Ain't he just the cutest Kang ya evah seen???



Such a handsome Kang. 


You're a good Kang Mud. I don't care what they say.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> dats a funny piture.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the ONLY kinda flashin' I do!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Such a handsome Kang.
> 
> 
> You're a good Kang Mud. I don't care what they say.



  Morning Mrs. H.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, i was in em pretty deep that day
> 
> Its all good
> 
> ...



I don't mind the pics......jus quit sangin!!  





mudracing101 said:


> That wasnt sweet tea in that cup and i'll leave it at that



_ OH REALLY?_  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Such a handsome Kang.
> 
> 
> You're a good Kang Mud. I don't care what they say.



King of Kangs!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2013)

whad i miss


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss



i was kang........and then somebody fiddled with a post and made mud kang

he is a pretty good kang


and then keebs posted a pic of him being kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't mind the pics......jus quit sangin!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keebs didnt send you that did she?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2013)

I reckon I'll go over to brothers. I'm a little apprehensive about leavin the Jag alone though, he's not feeling well (sore throat).


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs didnt send you that did she?



The sangin or the kang? That was the 1st time I saw the kang pic  but I was on her front porch when she let me hear that squallin....er...sangin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I'll go over to brothers. I'm a little apprehensive about leavin the Jag alone though, he's not feeling well (sore throat).



Later Jeffro Tell Soggy bottom fireman to get better soon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> The sangin or the kang? That was the 1st time I saw the kang pic  but I was on her front porch when she let me hear that squallin....er...sangin!



Yeah i was referring to the squallin. I got to pay her to delete that one. I aint sending her nothing else


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Later Jeffro Tell Soggy bottom fireman to get better soon.



Ain't no rush!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2013)

<--------Some kind of egg and noodle stuff MizT made, and a double sausage pattie sammich on toast!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2013)

more hot dawgs.....im just about tired of etin'em


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

almost kang


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

kang!


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

not kang...


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

oh yeah!!!!!kang......and don't go to fiddlin with no post....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> not kang...



are too.


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> are too.



...............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> not kang...



You did it little fella! 


Awww Hail rydert


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



pipe down in here.... im a wachin general hospital!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> pipe down in here.... im a wachin general hospital!!!


















  Who's winning


and I thought you were over in the cafe droolin all ova da place.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who's winning
> 
> 
> and I thought you were over in the cafe droolin all ova da place.



i made a lil visit when da cumershals came on


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> i made a lil visit when da cumershals came on



didja see anything worff lookin at


chili wiff oyster crackers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> didja see anything worff lookin at
> 
> 
> chili wiff oyster crackers.



did i ever.....

N.C.Hillbilly has a pic of some peetza he made that is outa this world!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> did i ever.....
> 
> N.C.Hillbilly has a pic of some peetza he made that is outa this world!!



Tell me bout it. 
Got hubby one of them fancy pizza rocks for Christmas but aint had a pizza yet. 
Guess I gotta get him one of them akorn grills to go with it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs didnt send you that did she?


Nope, I dinn'it!


Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I'll go over to brothers. I'm a little apprehensive about leavin the Jag alone though, he's not feeling well (sore throat).


 hope he feels better soon!


Jeff C. said:


> The sangin or the kang? That was the 1st time I saw the kang pic  but I was on her front porch when she let me hear that squallin....er...sangin!


 'member how the dogs reacted???


mudracing101 said:


> Yeah i was referring to the squallin. _*I got to pay her to delete that one.*_ I aint sending her nothing else


 open for biznes!


rydert said:


> oh yeah!!!!!kang......and don't go to fiddlin with no post....


 Allhail!


blood on the ground said:


> pipe down in here.... im a wachin general hospital!!!


 Days of Our Lives is better!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me bout it.
> Got hubby one of them fancy pizza rocks for Christmas but aint had a pizza yet.
> Guess I gotta get him one of them akorn grills to go with it.


Wiff all dem grills he's already got he can't use it on one of them???

Oh, splurgin on Burger Kang wiff LilD!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> oh yeah!!!!!kang......and don't go to fiddlin with no post....


Kang Rydert


blood on the ground said:


> pipe down in here.... im a wachin general hospital!!!


Boy we got to get you a job


mrs. hornet22 said:


> didja see anything worff lookin at
> 
> 
> chili wiff oyster crackers.



Taco bell


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2013)

Arrghh ... its any day but friday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Nope, I dinn'it!
> 
> hope he feels better soon!
> 
> ...


A man can never have too many grills and guns. 


slip said:


> Arrghh ... its any day but friday.



just a few more days to go.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

slip said:


> Arrghh ... its any day but friday.


Quick ya'll "Slip Da PIRATE" is back!!!!!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> A man can never have too many grills and guns.
> 
> 
> just a few more days to go.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me bout it.
> Got hubby one of them fancy pizza rocks for Christmas but aint had a pizza yet.
> Guess I gotta get him one of them akorn grills to go with it.


yer a good women.... a women that can purchase a grill for her man is a keeper any day 


Keebs said:


> Nope, I dinn'it!
> 
> hope he feels better soon!
> 
> ...


General horspital is da bomb... I gotS ta go ....its zoomba time 


mudracing101 said:


> Kang Rydert
> 
> Boy we got to get you a job
> 
> ...



please do... my fingernails are starting to look clean and all french tippy


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2013)

Leftover deer burger smothered w/ pepper jack cheese


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2013)

Had my black lab Susie bred yesterday, with one of the finest retrievers I've ever seen.  Hope it took, if not, gonna try it again Friday.


This guy's lab will not only retrieve ducks/doves, but also point quail and back a pointing dog.  Very sweet and laid back, ought to be a awesome combination for some jam  up pups !!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> General horspital is da bomb... I gotS ta go ....its zoomba time


You start watching *SpongeBob Square Pants* we gonna put you on restriction!


Crickett said:


> Leftover deer burger smothered w/ pepper jack cheese


love me some pepper jack cheese!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Had my black lab Susie bred yesterday, with one of the finest retrievers I've ever seen.  Hope it took, if not, gonna try it again Friday.
> 
> 
> This guy's lab will not only retrieve ducks/doves, but also point quail and back a pointing dog.  Very sweet and laid back, ought to be a awesome combination for some jam  up pups !!!!!


 If ya'll hadn't stood there watchin they'd've got it done quicker!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You start watching *SpongeBob Square Pants* we gonna put you on restriction!
> 
> love me some pepper jack cheese!
> 
> If ya'll hadn't stood there watchin they'd've got it done quicker!





Doggie porn !!!! 



Poor Sue, she was NOT liking it !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> A man can never have too many grills and guns.


Dang, i'm gonna show Mrs. mud this post this afternoon  You are a good women.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Had my black lab Susie bred yesterday, with one of the finest retrievers I've ever seen.  Hope it took, if not, gonna try it again Friday.
> 
> 
> This guy's lab will not only retrieve ducks/doves, but also point quail and back a pointing dog.  Very sweet and laid back, ought to be a awesome combination for some jam  up pups !!!!!






Keebs said:


> You start watching *SpongeBob Square Pants* we gonna put you on restriction!
> 
> 
> If ya'll hadn't stood there watchin they'd've got it done quicker!


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

pickled beets and corn chips.....


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had my black lab Susie bred yesterday, with one of the finest retrievers I've ever seen.  Hope it took, if not, gonna try it again Friday.
> 
> 
> This guy's lab will not only retrieve ducks/doves, but also point quail and back a pointing dog.  Very sweet and laid back, ought to be a awesome combination for some jam  up pups !!!!!



had to read this twice..........congrats....i guess


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had my black lab Susie bred yesterday, with one of the finest retrievers I've ever seen.  Hope it took, if not, gonna try it again Friday.
> 
> 
> This guy's lab will not only retrieve ducks/doves, but also point quail and back a pointing dog.  Very sweet and laid back, ought to be a awesome combination for some jam  up pups !!!!!



Quack gonna be a Granddaddy! 
Lemme go post it in da braggin forum.



wait just a minute......... is you old enough to be a granddaddy.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> not kang...








All hail kang rydert!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> All hail kang rydert!!


 bless his heart, he's so confused right now........


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2013)

Not kang ....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

slip said:


> Kang?





slip said:


> Not kang ....


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You start watching *SpongeBob Square Pants* we gonna put you on restriction!
> 
> love me some pepper jack cheese!
> 
> If ya'll hadn't stood there watchin they'd've got it done quicker!


 Ain't nuttin wrong w/ SpongeBob! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Doggie porn !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sue, she was NOT liking it !!






Keebs said:


> bless his heart, he's so confused right now........


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2013)

slip said:


> Kang?





slip said:


> Not kang ....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> had to read this twice..........congrats....i guess




Me too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

slip said:


> Kang?





slip said:


> Not kang ....





Crickett said:


>




I don't get it...........................................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

This ones drivelin down, get it? drivelin.. drivelers.... drivelin down  I kill me


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> This ones drivelin down, get it? drivelin.. drivelers.... drivelin down  I kill me



I don't get it...........


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> This ones drivelin down, get it? drivelin.. drivelers.... drivelin down  I kill me



yep.....you are a lot funnier .......now that I know what you look like


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> A man can never have too many grills and guns.
> 
> 
> just a few more days to go.



dang , purty and smart .....   



Hooked On Quack said:


> Doggie porn !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sue, she was NOT liking it !!



you sly devil you ...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ain't nuttin wrong w/ SpongeBob!


notyoutooooo???????


mudracing101 said:


> This ones drivelin down, get it? drivelin.. drivelers.... drivelin down  I kill me


qwit it, yur killin us!


rydert said:


> yep.....you are a lot funnier .......now that I know what you look like





Nugefan said:


> dang , purty and smart .....   you sly devil you ...


 AAAaaaaannnnnddyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> This ones drivelin down, get it? drivelin.. drivelers.... drivelin down  I kill me


You kill me too Mud. 



Nugefan said:


> dang , purty and smart .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.  That's the best compliment I've heard in a long long time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't get it...........


Thats my line


rydert said:


> yep.....you are a lot funnier .......now that I know what you look like



 .... wait a minute


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats my line
> 
> 
> .... wait a minute
















you're killin me.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2013)

last post?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2013)

how about now?


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> notyoutooooo???????
> 
> qwit it, yur killin us!
> 
> ...


Hey Darlin' ......   

you know I saw lots of Woodys folks in pix from Chehaw and only a few stopped by my camp , guess I am gonna have to hawk a handful fo folks ...



mrs. hornet22 said:


> You kill me too Mud.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  That's the best compliment I've heard in a long long time.



the truth is the truth ...

it's after Christmas , tell the ole man we need to sit a spell for some food and drinks ...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2013)

kang


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> notyoutooooo???????



I got kids! What do ya expect?!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2013)

Hail me


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Who has the next one bout time to shut this one down


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2013)

Well looky there......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Well looky there......



Look at what?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

King of the last post


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Close it. quick


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2013)

This is done


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2013)

close it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Where's a mod when you need em


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2013)

there is nothing to see here


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Kill it , last post king


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2013)

this is it


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2013)

done


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> there is nothing to see here



Cant go over 1000


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

all hail kang hdm03!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 22, 2013)

alright; this is it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Bama!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Slip, kill it


----------



## rydert (Jan 22, 2013)

i wanted to be kang of tha last page


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> Hey Darlin' ......
> 
> 
> the truth is the truth ...
> ...



He's got the flu or something. 
But when he gets better...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Nic, close it


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hail me



Fer whut?


----------

